# Few of My Fish Tanks (And Some lizards)



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

[yt]_5lF_9rqX4k[/yt]

60-Gallon Oddball Tank, 40-Gallon Brackish Tank, 10-Gallon Community Tank and some lizards. 
Enjoy!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice tanks. Wow you have soooo many of them! How do you have the time to look after all those fish and lizards?!
I like your accent by the way.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, thanks.
It normally takes about 30 minutes to an hour to feed all the fish and lizards. Not to difficult. Anyway, i just got my new Red Wolf Fish today, and it is pretty amazing. I'll post a video later on... when I decide to make one... eventually.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

30 minutes! Wow that seems a lot compared to my 30 seconds. lol
How many tanks do u have in total? it was hard to count in your video. (im soooo jealous)


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

40 Gallon Bearded Dragon Cage
20-Gallon Chinese Water Dragon cage
10-Gallon Leopard Gecko Cage
10-Gallon Leopard Gecko Cage
5-Gallon Leopard Gecko Cage
5- Gallon Leopard Gecko cage
10-Gallon White-Line Gecko cage
40-Gallon Mali Uromastyx cage
10-Gall0n Community Fish tank
60-Gallon Oddball tank
40-Gallon brackish tank
55-Gallon cichlid tank
55-Gallon saltwater fish tank... and that should be it.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

13 TANKS!!!!!!!! WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!
how on earth do your parents allow you keep all those tanks in the house! Nevermind all the outlets they must use up - thats my parents issue.
You must really love those creatures to have that many tanks - big ones too.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I was watching some other videos you have, and you said that one of your fish has a curved body/spine. Could it be tuberculosis?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

The truth is, I don't know. My Channel Catfish has it, and there really is nothing I can do for him. It really appeared out of no where after about 2 months after I got him. I have seen something similar with older Oscar fish.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

yea... if he does have tuberculosis there is no known cure. I have never personally experienced it, so I don't have much info on it...... lol
It may just be a fluke. I doubt its an old fish, I think that it was just out of your control. Otherwise all your other fish seem healthy and happy - of what I could see. (love the eels)


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

What exactly are you going to do with all of your fish who will eventually get too big for your tank? (ex: ghost knife, oscar, channel cat, scats, eels, needlenose)


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Love all the tanks, and I really love your lizards, especially the bearded dragons. You are really lucky to have parents that let you keep all those!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks. 
What I plan to do with them is to build a custom aquarium. 500 or 1000 gallons (Most likely 1000). How its all going to work I still have no clue, but it will. How it will be built has already been discussed. Probably won't start building until next year. We'll see what happens or how fast the they grow up.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats good to hear, thats gonna be quite an expensive build isn't it? are you putting the tank in the basement or anything because a 1000 gallon tank is gonna weight a ton... literally lol. I would like to hear your plans on how to build it, sounds cool.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, that's awesome. I would kill for a 1000 gallon tank. That would be the best project of my life if i had the money. 
I agree with Tallonebball, please tell us about your plans! It's so exciting!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Yes, it will be put into the basement. The way it may be built would be a plywood tank. Glass might not be added though because of the high price of it. We would build a wood frame (Making sure the pressure of the water won't brake the plywood), add 5 sides of plywood on the inside (bottom, side, other side, front) make sure they all fit perfectly, then add epoxy to the inside and it should be fine. The filtration is a different thing all by itself. That will be figured out later on, and hopefully this all made sense... it was a bit confusing to me... lol


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wait, so no glass? How are you going to see inside the tank?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

It would be more like a pond... plans are still being decided. If we find a good deal, then we'll use the glass. We hopefully won't have to start on the project for awhile though..


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha yeah that needs some work, if your doing pond i would think plastic would be better than plywood, doesn't wood absorb water? also if you could buy smaller panes of glass you could consider making little windows in the sides of the wood, that way you don't need all glass, but you can still look at the fish from the side of the tank as well as the top.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

You should put it in your basement wall! lol
that would be awesome.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I have been thinking of just making smaller windows for the tank, because it would be a bit pricey for a large piece of glass. 
The plywood would work for the tank, as long as there is epoxy added to the inside. Another issues is that epoxy can get extremely expensive also. We might just have to build a concrete tank with the windows in the front, which would also work. Like I said, we are still trying to figure out what to do. Plans will be changed and rethought.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Well we wish you the best with your plans.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Bad news. I had just recently had my Violet Goby die about... 5 days ago due to what seemed to be a digestion issue. I can't tell what it was though. The only thing that he would eat was flakes and sinking pellets. He wasn't getting rid of his "waste" and it slowly built up inside of him. He refused to eat and slowly died. Its a bit sad not having him to swim around in the tank anymore.
I have just put an adult Pink Convict cichlid into the tank. He was in the 55 Gallon cichlid tank, but he was bullied and forced to hide in the corner on the tank by a Juvenile Crossbred Cichlid raised by me. One of the most vicious cichlids I have seen (In attitude). He would fight with everything and everyone that I would put in any of my tanks, so he went downstairs with the big Oscars, ect. He is a cross between a Red Zebra Cichlid and a Yellow Lab cichlid.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Alright, I have been making videos today and just finished this one. It shows the Red Wolf Fish and some other things that will be happening in the future. I am currently working on uploading the other videos and I will get those posted as soon as I can. 
Red Wolf Fish (Erythrinus sp.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEEYwwh9ubQ

EDIT: I just relized that I don't hink that I mentioned the Red Wolf Fish yet. He is new. Got him abou a week ago , so this should be somehing new to see.

Finished Brackish and Mudskipper tank!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtdp7NUNCpM


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't know if I have already asked this or not.... but ill ask it anyways...

How on earth do you have enough outlets in your room for all your tanks!? I mean, you have a crazy amount of tanks in there! And they all have their own heaters, lights, and filters.

Also, how does your floor hold all that weight?! (this may be a dumb question but whatever)


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, I have no idea how the floor hold all of the weight. I have 4 outlets in the room, but I have 2 Power Strips, 2 extension cords, and 3 timers being used in those outlets, giving me more places to plug things into like filters, lights, ect. The only issue for me, is the heat. It can get up to 100 degrees fahrenheit. I spend most of the day in my room when ever I have to clean out tanks, or there just isn't anything to do that day. If i keep the door open, I can heat up the entire up stairs in just 10 min. from 65 to 80 degrees. Its crazy really.

EDIT: Just a Video of my website Fish Spot.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQZ67x1np_M


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

That is one hot room. It would feel like a sauna in there. I would DIE.
I bet you sleep without blankets and with the fan going top speed. That's what I'd do. 

EDIT: Omgosh........ you have birds too! You live in a zoo. What other animals do ya got in your house?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I have two Finches, the Orange Tabby Cat, and that is it besides the fish and reptiles.

I am planning on purchasing a Spiny-Tailed Iguana soon. Most likely by Wednesday if at all. I'll give you the news on Wednesday whether or not I got it.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Are you still planning on getting the huge tank in the future?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Yes, I am. No clue when we will start, but hopefully soon...


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

its going to be sooooo cool when you finish it!
Make sure you post pics of it, whenever that time may be.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

If there is anything you guys would like to see more of, send me a Pm and I can get a video of it and I'll post it. Saltwater fish tank, cichlid tank, ect. Or maybe a feeding video of a specific pet I have. Just taking request, seems how I truly have nothing better to do till Wednesday...
Also, if it stops raining (It just started) I will be taking the Mali Uro and the 2 Bearded Dragons outside. I'll get a video of that later. (if at all)


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

definitely get a video of your lizards outside. That would be more interesting, than looking at them in there tanks.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Today has been the worst day ever.
So, I decided that today i would take out Spike the Mali Uro. Things were going great, UNTIL my neighbor decided to mow his lawn. Spike ran for it. He went under the deck three times, then I went under there after him. He got to the other side, looked at me, and ran for it. I bolted under the rest of the deck scraping my shoulder pretty badly. I couldn't find him, he was gone... BUT THEN I heard rocks moving from the landscaping. The sound was coming from under a larger flower bush, but the bush was COVERED in bees. I am allergic to bee stings! I looked under there, and there he was. And just when he went to make another run for it, I grab him by the tail, and it was over. I put him into the cage and fed him some lettuce, and he is more calm now. 
But it doesn't end there.
So, I finally found a cricket that escaped from the Cricket Bucket while I was feeding the Chinese water Dragon, and it had been hiding in the vents (Ventilation system) of my room for the past 2 days, keeping me awake fpr most of the night. So, he runs for it, and jumps into the Heat Lamp that is lying on the floor upside down, and he stays there. My thoughts are "You have no where to run, I got you!" but I was the on who was fooled! Turns out, the heat lamp was still plugged in! I shocked myself and relized the cricket was DEAD from jumping into the heat lamp and getting shocked to death anyway! OUCH!
So ya, that was my day.... so far.... things could get worse...


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

omgosh!
Thats horrible, and a little funny, I'm not gonna lie. i'm glad your lizard is ok though. I was hoping you weren't going to say that he got under the lawn mower. And I hope that you didn't get stung in the process of capturing your runaway lizard.
Looks like luck was against you today - we all have those days - and I'm guessing that you didn't get a video huh?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, I agree. It was funny at the end of it all. And sadly, I don't have any video of it... I wasn't stung at all, just a small cut on my shoulder. I've had worse with lizards before.
Good times. XD


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

It's good to laugh at yourself, it would have been even funnier if you managed to get a video of it all. 
But thats ok. All is well.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

about 40 years ago a friend of mine built a 960 gallon plywood tank... 4' x 4' x 8'.... used 1 piece of glass that was done like a window in the front of the tank.. in a previous life the glass had been a door from a bank... that tank is still in operation today..


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

i wouldnt like that, personally. I need to see my entire tank to enjoy it. Having a little window would limit your view immensely. But i can see the reasoning behind it, cuz it would cost TONS of money to make it all glass.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lohachata said:


> about 40 years ago a friend of mine built a 960 gallon plywood tank... 4' x 4' x 8'.... used 1 piece of glass that was done like a window in the front of the tank.. in a previous life the glass had been a door from a bank... that tank is still in operation today..


Wish I had the plans to build that tank. How I'm going to build mine (if it happens at all) is still undecided.

Tomorrow will be Wednesday. No idea what I will be doing. Going to the pet shop, or buying something online. I think that if I was to buy something online (I have changed my mined about the Spiny-Tailed Iguana thing, but it is still and option) I might buy a Gold Tegu. Related to the Monitor species and can get up to 4 feet, They are 8 inches at the moment... who knows what I'll get... plans could change again. I'll be making a video of whatever I get tomorrow, unless I bought something online, then I'll wait until it arrives.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o
gold tegus are really pretty! 
that would be awesome if you got one, but where would you keep it when it reaches its max size? Thats a big lizard.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Actually, my mind was changed. It is getting to hot in my room, and it is affecting my health. We were going to build a custom cage for it (Much easier than building a fish tank), but decided to go back to exotic fish. I am leaving... Friday or tomorrow to a local pet store with a more exotic selection of fish. I am hoping to work on the brackish tank, or get a largish species of fish. Its a bit of a disappointment not getting a Tegu.... but I have to think about myself for once.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol yup your health and body is more important than your pets for sure. 
keep us updated!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, well yesterday I wasn't feeling to good at all. Had about a 100 degree fever. It turns out that I may have Salmonella from one of my lizards. So, that has been one of the reasons that we decided that iI should cut back on lizrads and go back to collecting exotic fish. I am feeling much better today, I'm going to get some blood work done (Again) and we will see if I truly have it or not. Also, today, I might be going to the more exotyic fish shop near by, so I will give you an update on whether or not I went, and what I got if I did.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol i have no idea what Salmonella is so...... yeah.....
blood tests are no fun, been there done that... so many times.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Salmonella is a disease that can be given to any human from touching lizards or turtles (It has even been said that you can get it from cichlids) and not properly washing you hands. I was handling one of the Bearded Draghons the other day, but only for about 5 min. I didn't think about washing my hands after handling reptiles for more than four years, and I didn't think it would be an issue. Most of the time it can just cause a fever or cramps, but in sever cases people have died from it. It doesn't seem to be that bad in my syetem, so I just get the fever and cramps along with a sever headache, nothing to bad, but bad enough. Thats the best I can describe it. You can look up more info on the internet if you wish to learn more.
I did end up stopping at the pet store today, and ended up with three new fish. One for the 60-Gallon and two for the 40-Gallon Brackish tank. I have recorded a video, just need to add some things to it and upload it to youtube. As soon as that is all done, I will post the links for the videos. (There are 2, one is the new fish, and the other is hand feeding the Tire Tack Eel, which has never been seen on camera in my tank before. He rarely comes out).


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Here is the video showing the three new fish. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SovnwyTbF3U
I will edit this post in about... 5 min. once the second video is uploaded and i will post the link.

EDIT: Tire Track Eel handfeeding video along with a Bonus Clip.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgaI0sbbN7Y


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

thats so cool how you can hand feed your fish! I can only do that with some of my fish, and they aren't as big as yours.
You certainly like getting the strange fish lol I am content with the regular and ordinary ones found at your everyday LFS.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I do love the more exotic species of fish. I still do have that one aquarium with Goldfish and Swordtails, ect. but I don't like them that much. 
The issue with taking the rock out of the cage to show the bonus clip was that the eel thought he was getting food, so I had to avoid getting bit by him.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, the more exotic fish are much more exciting than the usual ones for sure.
what would happen if you got bit by your eel? ( he would just randomly bite you?)


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Its just a little nip. Nothing bad really. The only fish if have an big issue with when I'm handing feeding the the Red Bellied Pacu. With a mouth as large as his, he could easily get my finger into his mouth. Also, he has some large teeth. Not sure what it would feel like, but I have a feeling that it wouldn't be pleasant. I've have only been bitten by the Bluegill and the Tire Track Eel. (I think the Pacu took a nip at my arm when I wasn't looking, but when I looked back i couldn't tell who it was)


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Today, I will work on posting the a Saltwater Tank video, and the Cichlid Tank video. I'll start working on it now.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I like the banner you created, very neat.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks.
Here are the videos.
Saltwater Fish Tank
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcfJ2KEdjZk

Cichlid Tank
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OzAr24Ecp0

Enjoy!

EDIT: I just founbd out that the Centipede Knife fish that was sodl to me, isn't a Centipede Knife fish at all. I have no clue what it is, besides that its a knife fish. If anyone can tell what species it is post it here or PM me.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Quite the battle between your Oscars, I would have been freaking out if I saw that happening. I probably would have lunged into the tank lol
I wish my parents would let me have as many tanks as you. I am asking for a third one, and it would only be a 29 gallon..... and they are freaking out at me. They say i am never content with what I have. Whatever, they don't understand the hobby.

Off Topic: Did you actually get Salmonella? (not sure how to spell it)


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Actually, I do have Salmonella. The tests came back positive. I'm just glad that it isn't that bad. Most people who get infected end up dying soon after they are infected. Not a very fun thought to think of.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

nooooooooo it isnt a very fun thought at all!
I cant imagine what people go through, when they know they are going to die from some sickness. Its horrible.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Alright, I have some goods news (In my opinion). I will be purchasing a real Centipede Knife fish and a very rare Zebra Knife fish. I'm pretty excited about it seems how Knife fish are one of my favorite Oddball fish species.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

zebra knifefish?! Those are real beauties! They get fairly large too.

Are you going to keep your previous 'unidentified' knifefish?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Zebra Knife fish only get 11 inches at the max. No too bad. And the Zebra Knife fish will be put into the 60-Gallon, unless things go wrong. The Eigenmannia cf. humboldtii knife fish (The once unknown knife fish) is healing in a 10-Gallon for now. I'll probably set up another tank later on. And I have ordered the two knife fish. They will arrive next week Tuesday.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I have some good and bad news. The good news is that the guy that I bought the two Knife fish from has decided to throw in a free Abramite. (Headstanding fish) Bad news: I don't think that I will be adding to the collection anytime soon (Besides the knife fish, ect.) due to the fact that I have spent over $100 in the past three days on fish... but I don't regret it. Zebra Knife fish are a very rare find and the fact that I am also getting a Centipede Knife just makes it better, and I still get a free fish. Fun...


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

What is a headstanding fish?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Here is a link that gives good info on one of the species. http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/fish/marbledheadstander.php


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

oh, thanks for the link.
Nice looking fish, an aggressive one tho.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, but the one thing I don't get is that it is a Community Fish.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Where does it say that it is a community fish?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

"Abramites hypselonotus is a hardy tropical community fish."

Found it when I was looking for more info on it. Its not in the link I gave you.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

OHHHH! lol duh.
That's interesting, do you believe that it is true? Cuz I am not so sure.

EDIT: okay maybe it is true... i was just reading some other info on it, and read other ppls opinion on the fish while they have had them. Most of them said that it is a rather peaceful fish, but becomes a little nippy when older. Maybe it is a decent community fish. It is pretty much a really big tetra right?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I'll be setting up another tank soon, so if there are any issues he will go in there. They are pretty much a big tetra, just a little more exotic. Just the kind of thing I like. He will be 2 1/2 to 3 inches when he arrives with his adult size to be over 6inches.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Your joking right?! 
ANOTHER TANK?!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, I'm not kidding. I might be taking out the computer in the room, because its a piece of junk. And with that out of the way, I'll be able to add a few more tanks.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Alright, so I havr the computer out of the room. The desk is next. We have a small bit of time before the fish arrive tomorrow around 1:00 pm. We will need to take out the desk, get a new stand, and bring up the tanks. I will not be filling any tank sup until the fish arrive, and I know how many are still living.I will give you guys the update tomorrow as soon as I can.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Let us know when your floor breaks okay?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol. 
The fish have arrived. But there is some good and bad news. The good news is that they all arrived alive. The only bad news is the the Centipede Knife doesn't seem to be doing that well. I will wait to post pics until tomorrow when he might be doing a little better, unless he dies during the night.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

aw, i hope he doesn't die. I would love to see him.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Very good news. He is doing fine. I just went up there to check on him, and he was lying on the bottom of the tank on his side not moving. This is a good sign that he is doing just fine. (They play dead, that's why Pet Stores don't want them, because they play dead ,and sometimes get flushed accidentally) I will be making a video right now. I'll post it as soon as its finished.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

haha that is the weirdest 'good sign' ever. But I can see the reasoning why the pet stores wouldn't want them. When you saw him like that, did it freak you out at first? My stomach would have flipped for sure.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I read about it, just before I went up to check on him, so I knew he was alright. But it was funny to see.
I did start uploading the video (or making it) but I do have some pics.
Centipede Knife.


lol, playing dead.

Zebra Knife. (Wasn't to happy that I took away his hiding spot for pictures)



You can see that his face gets darker and darker. (Returning to his normal color)
Here is the tank. (The knife fish were hiding, and there will me more things added, substrate, ect. Just needed to get them into an aquarium as soon as I could, and get them out of the bags)

And the Marbled Headstander. (About 2 1/2 inches)


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

the centipede knife fish is gorgeous.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

And normally Centipede Knife fish are more of a gray color or white. I 've never seen one with more of a yellow color. Amazing fish. I would like to get a Glass Knife fish next, but I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

What size tank are they in?
How big are they right now?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Those are some questions that I have answered in the video I am working on. (Had to redo it, because I am adding substrate to the tanks, and I setup the 2nd tank)
I'll get the video done as soon as possible. Once I finish adding the gravel, I'll make the video. I should have the video done by tonight. (3 hours or more)


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

sounds good.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Just finished it. 
Here it is.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcBVNdiIVz4


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

so will you upgrade those 10 gallon tanks when your knifefish outgrow them?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Yes, I will. The only one that will stay in a 10-Gallon is the Centipede Knife. He is just about full grown, and not very large. One of the world's smallest Knife fish. I did a test last night, and found out that the Black Ghost Knife and the African Knife won't bother the Zebra Knife, so when he gets a little bigger, he will be going into the 60-Gallon.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Where will you put the unknown/unpronounceable knifefish when he runs out of room?
You mentioned in ur video that he picks on other fish, and he get nibbled on the tail . . . . so whats your plan with him/her?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I will have to buy another tank. I am hoping that it is just a female, only reaching 11 inches. Probably get a 20 or 30 Gallon later on once he/she grows larger.

EDIT: Music Video of the Knife Fish Collection. Song is Running Away by Three Days Grace
[YT]JV4-tB5aV58[/YT]


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

It still boggles my mind how you can have all those tanks in your house. I just cleaned my 46 gallon by myself (first time lol) and it took me and HOUR. no jokes. i dont know how you do it, but it took me forever.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, thanks. I have to clean out the 40-Gallon Brakish tank tomorrow.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Do you siphon your gravel and everything when you clean your tanks?

Or do most of your tanks not have any gravel?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Most of the tanks don't have gravel. The ones that do are either siphoned or completely drained.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I have a new video of Feeding the Brackish tank. I had just finished cleaning the tank. It was a little cloudy during the video, but now it looks really clear. I don't think I have had the tank as clear as it is.
Anyway, here is the video.
The song is Animal I have Become by (You guessed it) Three Days Grace.
[YT]VAcZEaS6XTk[/YT]


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow they go crazy!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I put about eight Mealworms into the tank, and they all were eaten in about 1 min. I might do a feeding video of the 60-Gallon.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Made the video of the 60-Gallon feeding.
Here it is.
[YT]0IHwUYboxdI[/YT]

I am looking at purchasing a Carapo Knife or possibly an Elephant Knife. Not entirely sure what I'll get yet if I get anything.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

what were you feeding them in that video?

i really like the second song you chose. "Never too late"


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

They were fed flakes and dried krill. And whatever is left over, the fish that are more nocturnal come out and finish it off. (Eclipse catfish, Raphael, ect.)
I was also able to put the E. humboldtii Knife fish into the 60-Gallon. The fish causing the issues was the Sunfish, which has been moved to the cichlid tank along with other, and doing just fine down there. The E. humboldtii Knife does have some aggression towards the Black Ghost Knife, but its nothing bad, just a little nudge at each other and that's it.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

thats good.
lol which one is the E. Humboldtii Knifefish?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I couldn't get a veiw of him. When I had the camera back by the corner of the tank I was trying to get a veiw of him and the Leopard Pleco, but no luck. He only comes out at night to eat the leftovers. New video again. (No music this time though, too short)
An attempt to eat a dead feeder fish... too large. 
[YT]T98ChLpjX6Y[/YT]


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol he seemed frustrated that he couldn't fit that disgusting thing in his mouth.

How is your centipede knifefish and your.....zebra knifefish, is it?..... doing?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Well, as you can tell the Zebra Knife is doing very well. Being handfed now. The Centipede Knife is also doing well, but had to be moved to another tank, seems how the Zebra Knife was being aggressive towards him after 5 days of being together. The Centipede is now in my Feeder/Community fish Tank. Seems how he is a peacful fish, he should do fine with them. Here is a pic of the tank.
Now, its is very hard to see him, but he is to the right, by the filter, and you can see his head just above the redish looking fake plant or flowers.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

i can't see him ahaha 

there has been 100 posts on your topic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, I'll try to get a pic of him tomorrow. Here is the Zebra Knife Tank, all finished.
Zebra Knife (Under rock) Rainbow Shark (by Filter), Albino Rainbow Shark (Top right corner, but you can only see the tail), Whitefin Blue Shark (right in the middle), and Avocado Puffer (By the fake plants, a freshwater species of puffer)


A bunch of fish have been moved around in the past two days.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Jezz why don't we change the name of this thread to "<3~Pleco~<3 & Hoyo12 talk it out" haha I almost feel weird reading this between you too, you two should just meet up already or talk on AIM or something lol, It will be a lot faster than writing 100 posts to each other over 2 months!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol lol lol tallonebball. 

its not our fault that no one else has said anything. And I am really intrigued with his fish. But you are right, the amount of posts has got a little out a hand.... haha


Hoyo12 - it is good to see some gravel in your tanks lol
i tend to like the gravel look better then bare on the bottom.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> Jezz why don't we change the name of this thread to "<3~Pleco~<3 & Hoyo12 talk it out" haha I almost feel weird reading this between you too, you two should just meet up already or talk on AIM or something lol, It will be a lot faster than writing 100 posts to each other over 2 months!


lol



<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> lol lol lol tallonebball.
> 
> its not our fault that no one else has said anything. And I am really intrigued with his fish. But you are right, the amount of posts has got a little out a hand.... haha
> 
> ...


I used to hav gravel in all of my tnak that I had (About two tanks total) but a few years later, I was getting sick of cleaning out the gravel, and having a nothing on the bottom was just easier. Just me being lazy.

Also, for the large tank build, I have found somehting else that I could try that I found out about a few days ago. I can go to Tractor Supply and by a 1000 Gallon Stock Tank and use it for my Monster fish. (Kind of like a pond) It would only cost me about... $360 which would be much cheaper than building a tank. Like usual, I'm still not sure what will happen, but it is being thought about.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Those tractor supply tubs could be easily modified too so that is def a good option


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I have put the Red Wolf fish back into the 60-Gallon. After seeing the bite marks that have been showing up lately, it may be the Oscar or the RB Pacu that was attacking the other fish in the tank. As soon as I saw the bite mark on the African Knife the week that I had purchased the Wolf, I thought right away, Wolf fish, but I could have been wrong. It has been two days, and nothing yet. No signs of aggression either. I was nervous going to sleep last night with him still in the tank, but it all seemed to have went well this morning when I looked for bite marks on any of the fish. Here is a pic of him.. looks like a demon...

(Ich Treatment bottle in background)


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmmmmm yeah that pond like idea sounds better. No sense spending all that money just to build ur own when u can get a pond for way cheap!
Hopefully ur fish won't get picked on too much.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Its been a few days now, and there hasn't been any issues with the Red Wolf fish. The only thing that is different is that he is a darker color. I am looking at purchasing some knew fish. The two that I am looking at are a RTCxSC Hybrid and a Giant Bumblebee Catfish (Pseudopimelodus bufonius). If I only get one, it will most likely be the Giant Bumblebee Catfish.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Really bad news. I just looked into one of my fish tanks, and saw that the Avocado Puffer had ich. I took him out of that aquarium, into a quarantine tank and currently treating him.I will now search the rest of the tank to see if someone gave it to him or if anyone else has it.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

At least ich is really simple to treat, and doesn't result in death too fast.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

There wasn't anyone else infected with ich, and the puffer no longer has ich. 
This week we have had the Six-Line Wrasse die and the African Knife die. Also, we have brought the RB Pacu back to our LFS, but not because of his size, his aggression is the issue. I did purchase a Green Knife though to replace the African Knife. I'll get some pics later.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow a lot has happened eh?

How old was your african knife fish? Do ya know why he died? 
Your LFS took your Pacu back? Wasn't he pretty big?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

The African Knife was doing just fine yesterday, but then I went to get the RB Pacu, and he swam around the tank as fast as he could, and must have knocked over a rock in the process. Later that night I checked the tank before I went to bed, used the light on the camera, and came across a pair of glowing eyes. The eyes of the African Knife. I quickly took off the tank cover, and remove the rocks off of him, but it was to late. He was trapped underneath the rocks for a few hours by the looks of it, and didn't make it.
I shouldn't say "They took him back". It was a different store, not the same place we bought him from. They take donated fish, that people no longer want (The place where I normally go for more exotic fish). He was only 7 inches, big, but not too big. Strong fish though.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

aw poor guy. it sucks when you lose a fish for reasons like that. So the knife fish went all crazy when you trying to catch the pacu.... probably flipped out cuz he was scared/stressed. 
My fish are so dumb when it comes to catching them. I just caught one in a dish that was as long as him. it was an accident too. I had some frozen food in the dish, and i was just emptying the last bits out - and he swam right in. 
I love my fish.

How do you have enough room to keep getting more fish almost every week? lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Well, I do have a lot of aquariums. 40g, two 55gs, 60g, four 10gs, and a 5 Gallon tank.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

true, but it seems as if you would run out of room fast as your fish will grow big.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

And when that happens, I'll be ready.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

haha will your 1000 gallon tank be ready by then?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, hopefully.
So, I replaced the African Knife with a new Knife. A Glass Knife. Just a baby though at maybe 4 inches.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

any pics???


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Sorry, forgot about the pics. (Not the best pic, I'll have to get another tomorrow)


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay, so how many knife fish do you have in total now?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Just five. Hoping to get an African Knife tomorrow. Also, the Glass Knife is in the 60-Gallon with the BGK with no issues for the past two days.

EDIT: Zebra Knife
Glass Knife
BGK
E. humboldtii Knife
Centipede Knife


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Glass Knife in the 60-Gallon.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Forgot one thing. 
Today I went to my LFS and saw this little guy in one if the tanks listed as Silver Bull Sharks. I knew that he wasn't that. He is a species of Bullhead. Only an inch! Cute little guy though. He is sleeping right now, but I was able to get some pics. He is in a 10-Gallon with a few different species of snail.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

awww he is so tiny!
are you gonna get him? lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, I did get him. The pics are of him in his new home.
Stopping at the LFS again today. This time its a different store, so hopefully I can find something else. Hoping to get a new African Knife.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

your nuts


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, you got that right.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Were exactly do you get all of this money from, I tell you when I was 14 if I was spending 100 dollars on fish over the internet and it wasn't my own money, I would be in some hot hot water with the parents. Do they just give you money and tell you to go nuts or what?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol i was just about to ask the exact same question. The fact that Hoyo12 can buy dozens of tanks and a whole load of fish in a month must mean something.
All the electricity you use must add up too......

lol i hope i dont sound too nosy, but are you loaded?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, no, I am not even close to "loaded". I just work every now and again. Christmas and Birthdays go by and instead of presents, its money. My parents don't give me money unless its a Birthday thing, but instead, I just ask to head over to the Pet store, lol.
Speaking of spending money, I had to stop over at my LFS today to get some different kinds of food for the Bullhead, and stopped by the Native Fish section again. Hoping to find another Bullhead, no luck. BUT, I did find a fish that pretty cool looking. I didn't know what they were until I got home and did a little research, and by the looks of it they are Male and Female. (Tank as listed as Assorted Native Fish) They were on sale, so I thought, "Why not?".
I'll reveal what they are tomorrow with some pics.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

hahahahahaha, all will be revealed tomorrow... nice one......

I guess I can see how you have enough money. But tanks cost a lot of money. I just bought my new 38 gallon, and I am almost bankrupt.... and nothing is in it! Just filter, gravel and heater.
I work as well, but the money seems to disappear so fast...... cuz my hobby isn't only fish.... I love to shop as well, so now i realize my problem... lol

I'm going to guess your not a shopaholic. 

ANYWAYS back to fish... you bought fish, when you didn't even know what they were?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

i give up! 

SOME GET THESE TWO TO SWAP MESSEGER IDS PLEASE!  

na am just kidding. its nice to see youngsters getting into the hobby seriously and the fact that its self funded show a lot of interest!

Pleco, you love shopping!?!?!?  DUDE! quit buying stuff and get more tanks!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol

Anyway, yes, I did buy fish without knowing what they were... but it was a nice looking native fish. I did find out what it is.
Green Sunfish. And I have a pair! Male and Female, beautiful fish.
Pics.
Female
 
Male


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

huh, never heard of those before. How big are they now?

Zakk: What's wrong with shopping? And believe me, if i could get more tanks, i would do it in a second. But my folks have other opinions that overrule mine.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

They are about 6 inches, and are now in a 50-Gallon Native tank. 
The tank currently has
2x Green Sunfish
1x Pumpkinseed Sunfish
2x Large Minnows (Hoping to get an entire school of them)
Once the Bullhead grows larger, he will be going into the tank.
I am hoping to add some sand to the tank later on. I'll have to see if I can get pics tomorrow. (Camera has dead batteries)


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

hm sand will look nice.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

So, I'm heading over to the pond where caught the two minnows. I didn't see anything larger than that yet. Hoping to get a lot more. The two I currently have are doing fine, and are not being bothered by the larger fish. I piled some rocks on top of each other, and was able to make two large hiding spots for the Green Sunfish. I had too force the female out of her hiding spot, and now she will go in occasionally, but she will also swim around the tank now. The male is in the other hiding spot, and refuses to come out. Beautiful fish though. The Pumpkinseed Sunfish is always out swimming around, and the Green Sunfish are a little aggressive towards him, but nothing bad. Just a little push every once in awhile if they get too close to each other.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I keep on forgetting this. I went to my LFS again yesterday. I came back with new fish, again! This time it isn't a native fish. It is a baby African Knife. Got him in memory of my first African Knife...
I now have a Green Knife, Zebra Knife, E. humboldtii Knife, Centipede Knife, BGK, and an African Knife.
Pics


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Do you come back with more fish everytime you go to the pet store?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

If I see something I like, lol. Yesterday I went, because I called the Pet Store and asked if they had any in stock. Only reason I went.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

its hard to keep track of all your fish, tanks, and the occasional lizard stories lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

i lost track a long time ago! i just like reading his posts.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

i think that he has the most interesting fish, and stories to read.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

yupp. true that.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol
Then here is another story. I just came back from the pond, and I noticed that there was some areas of the water that would constantly be moving. No clue how to explain it really, so I went over to check it out. When I got to to the other side of the pond, I saw what looked like tadpoles, everywhere. At least three groups. What I got closer they swam away, and that's when I saw that they had whiskers. In fact, they weren't tadpoles at all, but they were baby Bullheads, everywhere! Not just 50 or 60, but hundreds or thousands. They all quickly swam towards deeper water, but I was able to take a swim with my net into the water and catch four of them. They seem to be the same thing as the one I originally had. I'll get some pics in a bit, had to move them into a small container, because they are soo small, lol. Had issues trying to feed the first one I had, he went crazy for Tubifex.. maybe I'll make a feeding video of the little guys.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol how come you get all the cool fish in your ponds?
The pond near my house has unknown fish, but i doubt they are anything exciting. Maybe I will try to catch one and get a pic of it. Then you guys could identify it 
They are biggish, and fast..... so i don't know how soon it will happen.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, a mystery. Fun.
I set a DIY fish trap over at the pond, trying to catch a mystery fish that is just too fast for me. Hoping to head back there tonight, and pull up some fish. The trap isn't perfect, so I don't think I'll catch much.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol what is the trap made out of?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

It is made of a Hawaiian Punch juice container, lol. Cut off the top, flipped it around, and stappled it so it would stay that way. I was told to use Bread for bait. Going back in a few min. to check it out. Much more action after dark


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

ahahahahahahahahahahaha
what i am picturing in my head is the saddest looking fish trap ive ever seen  jk jk
hope u catch sumthin with your punch container rofl


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, it is pretty sad. Not the best trap, but if I catch something in it, I'll be happy, lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

u guys SERIOUSLY need to start using the chat room u know! post and reply in less than a minute! LOL


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol i dont give into peer pressure


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol

So, I just came back from the pond, and checked of my 'amazing' fish trap and... I caught two large Minnows (Needed some of them) and a baby Bluegill or Sunfish, lol. Did not expect that! I reset the trap hoping to catch more large minnows for the Native Fish tank. I'll be back there in about 20 min. I also took some pics of the trap and pond, but couldn't get them off of my Cell phone. I'll try again in a bit. I will also get some pics of the Native tank and Bullhead/Bluegill or Sunfish tank.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Native Fish Tank, 50-Gallon Breeder Tank. 
2x Green Sunfish (Male is the only one that would come out)
1x Pumpkinseed Sunfish
4x Minnows
Bullhead Tankish.
5x Bullhead (Unknown Species)
3x Baby Bluegill or Sunfish


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

woohooo! congrats hoyo12!
your handy dandy container got the job done 

I really want to see the trap tho - so get those pics off your phone!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol. I'll just take the pics on the new camera. Went back and caught another minnow, there were two, but the other was dead... how did I catch a dead minnow, lol.
Pics (The piece of fabric is used to pull in the trap)


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

call me dumb, but i have no idea how it works.

Maybe the minnow died in the trap???? Possible?
Or maybe it just got washed into it.....


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Fish swim into the hole, I pull it up with the string, I catch a fish. (hopefully)


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

but wouldn't they just swim out? i mean, the hole is pretty big.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, I guess the point is to catch them by surprise. If there are fish in the trap, and I pull in the trap fast enough, they wont have time to swim out.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

huh, so i guess u must have fantastic timing then


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, I guess so.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

well, i am tired, so im gonna go to bed. 
Night......


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Well, so really bad news. The Albino Red Oscar died yesterday. Died of Puffer Poisoning. I introduced the Avocado Puffer into the tank, the Oscar bit him and poisoned himself and died 3 min. later. I know, I'm a dumba$$, but I'm already paying for it. The Puffer is fine.
Well.. I am going to start making a new video right now, get the Native tank in it. (No sand yet)


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Aw poor guy. Get that sand in there! It would look fantastic!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Aw poor guy. Get that sand in there! It would look fantastic!


I am getting some sand today, and hopefully enough to get sand into the 60-Gallon and the 50-Gallon.
So, lol, once again I stopped by the Pet Store. We headed off to a different Pet Store about 30 min. away, and when we arrived it didn't look like one of the best places. Even the owners were a but.... 'scary'. So we looked for a Pet Smart near by and came back home with two Blood Parrot Cichlids. (Different than our Red Blood Parrot Cichlids) They are baby's yet, so they are not too big. I'll get some pics later.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Finally got some pics! I just have sand in the 60-Gallon for now, and there are pics of the two new Parrot Cichlids.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

nice lookin parrots. havent seen that color. nice mono as well.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Zakk said:


> nice lookin parrots. havent seen that color. nice mono as well.


Thanks.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Love the reedfish/snakefish/whateveryoucallitfish. How many you got? And how big is the one in that picture, he looks pretty long.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks. I only have the one Reedfish or Rope eel in the tank, but I do have a Senegal Bichir which is related to Reedfish in the tank. The Reedfish is about 11"


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Oooh, I love Senegal Bichirs. I have one myself, and plan on getting more. Plus some reedfish. Basically, I love any fish that looks like a snake, cause it's as close as I'm gonna get to owning one.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

*Lots of pics*

Added sand to the Native Tank. Water is a bit cloudy, but the tank looks nice. I also added the Red Wolf fish into the tank, because I thought he would do better with fish more his size, and so far so good.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Lost the Green Scat yesterday, and now the Red Scat is going down hill. Took him out of the 60 and doing everything I can to get him back to his normal self.
Also got a free 20-Gallon today, and set it up for my Puffers. Pics later.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow i have missed alot. 
Sorry about this late reply, but since i went on vacation, finding the time to log on to FF hasn't been too simple.... SO..... ill try to make what i have to say simple and quick 

1. Glad people have started saying some stuff, besides just the two of us.

2. lol what do you mean, the owners looked 'scary' (define scary)

3. The sand looks AWESOME! so much better than bare bottom.

4. Sorry to hear about your loss... what do you think caused it? were the scats in the tank that you just put the sand in?

5. your kidding.... another tank to add to your collection..... and a free one too...

6. Caught any more fish from your pond?

I think that is all i have to say lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol
Alright, by 'Scary' I mean long hair, tattoos all over, smoking up front, and were wearing leather jackets. They just didn't seem like the best two guys to run a Pet Store (My opinion, lol). Plus the store didn't look so good either. 
I agree, the sand looks amazing, and the tanks have cleared up, but my camera died again, so I'll see if I can get some more batteries (Again) tomorrow. 
The Green Scat starved himself, and when he did eat he wouldn't gain any weight. I had the same issue with a Rainbow shark that I had purchased that would eat, but never gain weight. They were in the 60-Gallon, now I moved the Red Scat into the 20-Gallon for now, but he still isn't eating.. yet. Doing everything I can.
Well, because the 20-Gallon was free, and I knew that the Puffers needed more space, and since I busted the original tank they were in on accident..... I thought it would be a good idea to get the tank.
And I haven't been to the pond in awhile, because its either raining outside or its WAY too hot to be standing by a pond for an hour. (Yesterday was 94 degrees and it was very humid)
The 20-Gallon is all setup, has sand and the fish are in it, and the tank has cleared up. I will be heading out to see if I can get something for the Native Fish tank, and I'll see if I can get some pics of the tanks.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol ah, that kind of scary. Agreed. 

My instant thought about your scats was internal parasites. Just cuz of your comment about when they would eat they wouldn't gain any weight..... 

haha how did you bust the puffers tank?

whew, 94 degrees! that is hot! But i guess you're in a way lucky. We have had the crappiest summer weather here. Rainy and cold, and damp. yuck.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol
That could be the issue. But the Red Scat was eating and doing fine last week. I'll have to watch him carefully.
I was trying to lift the tank stand with the Water dragon cage on top and the puffer tank on the bottom with some water in both tanks, and after moving it to the spot I was trying to move it to, I must of leaned too far forward before putting it down, and cracked the bottom tank. My luck.
Also, the Bullheads are growing and are now twice the size they were. (Went from 1/2 inch to an inch) 
Like I said, I'll see if I can get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

that sucks. so where did you put the puffers while the tank was cracked?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I had to get them into a one gallon ice cream bucket, until the next day when we went out to get the 20-Gallon.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

You just went out and found a free 20 gallon tank?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Saw it on CraigsList for $30 and when we went and got it the guy just gave it to us for free. Said he didn't really care, he was just trying to get rid of it. We got the tank, some plastic plants, light w/ light bar, cover, and some shells.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lucky find.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Yep.
I will try to make a video tomorrow, once I find out if anything will be added to the Native Fish Tank. Going on a fishing trip tomorrow. Every time I make a video something new happens. I'll see what I can do tomorrow.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice find. A guy was selling a USED 20 Long on craigslist here for $20, but I ended up getting a NEW 20 Long for $20 somewhere else. I sometimes find some pretty good deals. One guy had a bunch of 5 gallons that he was selling for $5 a piece.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

You can find a lot of things for good prices, and sometimes it doesn't work out. Someone was selling a 10-Gallon setup for $300. Crazy prices sometimes.

Good news, the Red Scat is eating. When I put mealworms in the Puffer tank they rip them to shreds, and any little left over pieces are eaten by the red Scat. Strange, but good enough for me.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow! $300 for a 10 gallon setup? That better have diamond substrate.

Good to hear your scat is eating!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Yep.
> I will try to make a video tomorrow, once I find out if anything will be added to the Native Fish Tank. Going on a fishing trip tomorrow. Every time I make a video something new happens. I'll see what I can do tomorrow.


Haha, it seems as if every day something new is happening with you and your fishies.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Keep a watchful eye on that scat of yours.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Just came back from fishing, and the pond. Came back with a fish from each place. I was able to catch a Bluegill by the looks of it, and another male Green Sunfish. The Bluegill is being treated for parasites right now. 
I'll get working on the video as soon as possible.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

the bluegill has parasites?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Possibly baby lamprey. I had to take him out of the water and pull them off. (Just two) He seems to be doing fine now, and I don't see any more on him.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Made the new video yet?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, waited too long. I'll have to do it tomorrow. I know I keep saying this, but I'll try to get it done as soon as possible. Sorry.

EDIT: I just recorded the video, I just have to add a few things to it, and then upload it, but I will not be able to do so until tomorrow.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

*Another Knife Bites the Dust*

Turned on the lights on all of the aquariums today and saw the Glass Knife on the bottom of the tank being eaten by the baby Bullheads. I took him out and looked, and didn't really see any issues. So I guess I have no clue why this one died. Its a bit disappointing, but I don't think I'm going to head out to look for another Glass Knife to replace him. Everything is finally going good in all of the other tanks. (First time in awhile)
The Knife fish that I still have:
African Knife
BGK
Centipede Knife
Zebra Knife
E. humboldtii Knife
I'll have to get some updated pics of the fish.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I can be patient, take your time.
Sorry to hear about your glass knife. 
Which tank was the glass knife and bullheads in?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Just a 10-Gallon. (I just moved the Bullheads into the Native Tank, and everything is going great)
Pics of the Bullheads!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> lol
> Alright, by 'Scary' I mean long hair, tattoos all over, smoking up front, and were wearing leather jackets.


DUDE! I look like that! ok no long hair but its growin back!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Zakk said:


> DUDE! I look like that! ok no long hair but its growin back!


lol, long hair as in down to his knees. He had to be in his 50's. Just a guess.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

haha, Zakk maybe you are a scary person!

just kidding


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol

I am working on the video right now. Should have it up in a bit.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

will you have it up tonight?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> will you have it up tonight?


Yes, I will. I am saving the finished video to my computer, then I just have to upload it. Should only take about 30 min. tops.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Finally got the video ready. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpxTVrN0zU0


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

i cant believe how good the sand looks!
Nice setups.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks! Looks like I'm going to have to spend the day tomorrow doing water changes on the tanks though. The water is getting a bit cloudy again in most of the tanks.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

aha! so it does take you a long time to do water changes!!! 
Last time I asked you said it takes you half an hour (or something like that, too lazy to check lol)


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> aha! so it does take you a long time to do water changes!!!
> Last time I asked you said it takes you half an hour (or something like that, too lazy to check lol)


lol, well it takes about 30 min. per tank. (Unless its a 10-Gallon) But when doing most or all of the tanks in one day will take a few hours.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

ah that makes more sense


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> haha, Zakk maybe you are a scary person!
> 
> just kidding


 
LOL dont forget mean and rude as well!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

hoyo.....have u noticed your mono changing colors when the lights are out?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zakk said:


> LOL dont forget mean and rude as well!


lol i dont find you that mean or rude actually.

EDIT: haha maybe just to N0z lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Zakk said:


> hoyo.....have u noticed your mono changing colors when the lights are out?


Yes. When the lights go off he changes into a darker color. Is this bad or something?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

i dunno.....i've seen mine doing it as well but he doesnt seem to hurt by it. weird.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, I thought I was doing something wrong for a second there.
I'm not sure why they do it either. I know they change into the same color when stressed, maybe its a predator and prey thing. It changes into a darker color to blend with the night and have a less of a chance of being eaten. Just a thought.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

yea that was my initial thoughts as well cos once the lights are back on he is back to his bright color in a matter of mins. my mono is a bloody terror! one inch in size and he scares the rest all over the tank!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Zakk said:


> my mono is a bloody terror! one inch in size and he scares the rest all over the tank!


lol, same here. Ever since I lost the Oscar and took out the Red Wolf, he has been the bully of the tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

funny buggers but they would eventually need brackish water


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Zakk said:


> funny buggers but they would eventually need brackish water


Or full marine water. I will be putting him into the Saltwater Tank once he gets larger, knowing that he will be able to stand his ground against the Damsels, seems how he is already aggressive. 
Not much has gone on... surprisingly enough. 
I posted out an ad on Craiglist asking for anyone's 10-Gallon or more aquariums for free to contact me and I would take them off they're hands. I got one email about 10 min. later with a women saying she had two 10-Gallons and one with a light bar, and if we went to pick them up, we could have them. I was hoping to get someone with a larger tank to reply, but I guess any size tank works when its free.;-)


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

lol when it free it worth double checking everything!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hahaha i have a ten and a twenty i am trying to get rid of, but i highly doubt we are in the same area, so i don't think that would work


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Zakk said:


> lol when it free it worth double checking everything!


lol, she said it holds water. Good enough for me! But I truly don't know what condition the tank is in. (Algae all over, ect.) Said I would go an pick it up on Wed. or Thursday. We'll see what happens. I also had someone say they were getting rid of a 55-Gallon tank with everything you need, lights, stand, filter, ect., but he got rid of it already.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Hahaha i have a ten and a twenty i am trying to get rid of, but i highly doubt we are in the same area, so i don't think that would work


lol, it wouldn't work out, but it would have been useful!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

honestly, how can you fit more tanks?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I am hoping to get a 55-Gallon or larger setup in the basement. My room can fit one more 10 or 20 Gallon if I fined a stand.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

u can always "make" space


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Zakk said:


> u can always "make" space


lol, told my parents that when they said there was no more room to put anymore tanks in my room, but that was 4 tanks ago, lol.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

a 55 in the basement? what about the 1000+?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> a 55 in the basement? what about the 1000+?


I know I said that I would get that all setup, but now without the Pacu, there just doesn't seem to be any reason for it. As much as I would, it just isn't necessary...


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

You should get a 100+ tank. Those tanks are beautiful! Your fish would look really nice in there.

lol i like seeing pics of huge tanks people own, cuz i know i wont be getting one anytime soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> lol, told my parents that when they said there was no more room to put anymore tanks in my room, but that was 4 tanks ago, lol.


lol all my tanks except for the 12 is in my room. have them on dressing tables, teapot tables, under the 25 every where. its all about finding the space


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Zakk said:


> lol all my tanks except for the 12 is in my room. have them on dressing tables, teapot tables, under the 25 every where. its all about finding the space


lol

So, bad news. I'm not having good experience with Scats at all. The Red Scat started eating, everything was going good. Then I noticed he had some "bites" on his fins. So I put him into a Net Breeder so he would heal up. The next day his tail started slowly disappearing. By the time I finally realized what it is, it might already be to late. He has fin-rot, and its bad. Front fins are almost completely gone, same with the tail, and now the dorsal fin. Out of all the years of keeping fish, I have never had this happen. Life of a fish collector.
Good news. I ordered three fish off of aquabid on Friday, and they should arrive on Wednesday. I will not tell what they are until they arrive. But I will say that they are not Knife fish, sadly. I will be heading out on Wednesday to get the two 10-Gallons also.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow that fin rot spread fast. At least it is one of the sicknesses that usually is easily cured, except your scats are pretty bad.
I wish aquabid had more stuff available to canada. cuz it has great deals and it has the fish i want! but for the most part it all ships to the U.S.  

lol oooooohhhh i sense a little game coming on! Let's see who can guess the mystery fish!
muahahahahahaha........ are they eels?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> lol oooooohhhh i sense a little game coming on! Let's see who can guess the mystery fish!
> muahahahahahaha........ are they eels?


Wow. Good guess! Yes, one of them is a species of eel.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow really?! 
gosh, i am good


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

hmmmm what could the other two be . . . . . . . ?
puffer fish?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

This just happened:
I was trying to go to sleep, when I hear a very loud crack. I thought something hit the window or a fish hit a fish jump at the tank cover, but no. Its much worse. A 10-Gallon tank cracked! So, I took out the fish (Zebra Knife, 3 Goldfish, and a swordtail) and drained it. What a bunch of bull!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

oh man! u'r gonna give me nightmares! i woke up 7 hours ago to lou cracking sound and the 1st thing that came to my mind was THE TANK CRACKED! turns out it was a photo frame falling down.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> a fish hit a fish jump at the tank cover


lol lol lol you don't know how long i sat here staring at the sentence. I couldn't figure out what you were trying to say haha. 

that sucks about your tank cracking. That's really random. What do you think caused it to crack all of a sudden? Pressure of some sort?
Where'd you put the fish? in a bucket?
At least you are getting 2 free ones soon!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Zakk said:


> oh man! u'r gonna give me nightmares! i woke up 7 hours ago to lou cracking sound and the 1st thing that came to my mind was THE TANK CRACKED! turns out it was a photo frame falling down.


lol, I almost went back to bed without checking to see what it was. Would of been a big mistake.



<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> lol lol lol you don't know how long i sat here staring at the sentence. I couldn't figure out what you were trying to say haha.
> 
> that sucks about your tank cracking. That's really random. What do you think caused it to crack all of a sudden? Pressure of some sort?
> Where'd you put the fish? in a bucket?
> At least you are getting 2 free ones soon!


lol, sorry about the one sentence. It was 12 am. and I was really thinking I guess.
I have no idea why the tan cracked at all. After looking, there doesn't seem to be any reason why I it cracked. 
The fish were put into a bucket for now. 
lol, bust two tanks, get two free.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> hmmmm what could the other two be . . . . . . . ?
> puffer fish?


Nope, but I will say they are both different species of Catfish.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Any synodontis species?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Dragonbeards said:


> Any synodontis species?


Nope.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

bumblebee catfish?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

columbian shark?
jaguar catfish?

lol i have no idea


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Ah, no synos? Missin out on great cats. Mmm... corydoras? Plecos?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 goes for the more 'exotic' kinds of fish.
So i would guess something out of the ordinary..... not what we all get lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> bumblebee catfish?


Yep. One of them is an Asian Bumble Bee Catfish. 
One more catfish still left to guess. And does anyone have any guesses on what the eel is?


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Tire track eel??


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol i am amazed that i am actually getting these right. ive read too many of your posts lol


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> And does anyone have any guesses on what the eel is?


a spiny eel of some sort?


haha an electric eel? lol just kidding


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

It is a spiny eel of some sort. 
Not a Tire Track Eel.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Juts really quick, I drained the 20-Gallon all of the way, and added more salt than usual, and hopefully no one else shows signs of fin-rot in the tank. The Red Scat isn't doing so well, and I'm not going to put him into the tank. To risky. He's in a bucket with oxygen going into the tank.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

ha ha 2/3....
there are too many kinds of catfish you would probably take an interest in!

poor scat. hopefully he will pull through.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

ok im going to try to guess the other catfish....

loricaria cat?
royal farlowella cat?

if you have any of those that would be sooooo cool!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> ok im going to try to guess the other catfish....
> 
> loricaria cat?
> royal farlowella cat?
> ...


Nope.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

darn! ill keep trying. i am determined to get 3/3


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> darn! ill keep trying. i am determined to get 3/3


*Hint* Its in the Doradidae family.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

talking catfish? (crosses fingers)
chocolate catfish?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> talking catfish?
> chocolate catfish?


Yes, it is a species of talking catfish, but what one?
Also, what is the species of Spiny Eel?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

arg..... hold on ill get it

EDIT: okay here are my guesses
talking catfish - spotted?
spiny eel - peacock?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> arg..... hold on ill get it
> 
> EDIT: okay here are my guesses
> talking catfish - spotted?
> spiny eel - peacock?


lol, you got them both right. 
I have ordered a
Spotted Raphael Catfish
Peacock Eel
and an Asian bumble Bee Catfish.
They will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

woo hoo! 

nice selections!

EDIT: get pics and videos!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> woo hoo!
> 
> nice selections!
> 
> EDIT: get pics and videos!


I'll def. get some pics. Not sure when though, tomorrow will be very busy. I have to go and register for High School, get the two 10-Gallons, ect.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Which tanks are you going to be putting the new arrivals in?

First year of highschool? or second?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Which tanks are you going to be putting the new arrivals in?
> 
> First year of highschool? or second?


The Spotted Raphael will be going into the 60-Gallon with the Striped Raphael. The Peacock Eel and the Bumble Bee Catfish will hopefully be going into the 60-Gallon, but if they are too small, then they will be put into a 10-Gallon until they grow a bit more.
And this will be my first year of High School.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> The Spotted Raphael will be going into the 60-Gallon with the Striped Raphael. The Peacock Eel and the Bumble Bee Catfish will hopefully be going into the 60-Gallon, but if they are too small, then they will be put into a 10-Gallon until they grow a bit more.
> And this will be my first year of High School.


will they be put into your new 10 gallon tank if too small? 

ooooo first year! freshman! excited?

my cat is drooling on me..... ew


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> will they be put into your new 10 gallon tank if too small?
> 
> ooooo first year! freshman! excited?
> 
> my cat is drooling on me..... ew


Possibly. If not, then they will go in with the Goldfish.

Not really excited. Just another year of school in my opinion.

lol


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

do you cycle your tanks?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> do you cycle your tanks?


Not really...
Although I probably should be. I've only done that with my Saltwater tank.

EDIT: g2g for the night, I'll be back with pics of he new fish tomorrow!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

huh, im surprised your fish do so well.
its usually disastrous when you don't.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> huh, im surprised your fish do so well.
> its usually disastrous when you don't.


What I do when getting a tank ready, is add water, make sure its at a good temp., get the filter going, and add the fish. I've just been doing that for the past four years with no issues, surprisingly.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow, so all your fish go through the cycle. interesting......



let's see those pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!! especially the bumblebee catfish! i luv those guys! so cute


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> wow, so all your fish go through the cycle. interesting......
> 
> 
> 
> let's see those pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!! especially the bumblebee catfish! i luv those guys! so cute


Still waiting for them to arrive... not sure when they will... I just know that they will arrive today....


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

They have arrived, and are all alive. There was even two baby Coryfish in the box for free. The Spotted Raphael went into the 60-Gallon, and the others are in a 10-Gallon for now. I'll get pics later, I have to leave to registration now.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Pics!
Spotted Raphael Catfish
 
 
Peacock Eel
 
 
Asian Bumble Bee Catfish
 
And the two Green Cories. (1/2" hard to get a clear pic of)
 
More pics later!
I also have some pics of the Channel and Eclipse Catfish. (Normally not seen until night, and very large)


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, I love the eel. Spotted Raphael is cool too. I'm a sucker for long skinny (snake looking) fish, and catfish.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Dragonbeards said:


> Wow, I love the eel. Spotted Raphael is cool too. I'm a sucker for long skinny (snake looking) fish, and catfish.


Can't wait until the eel gets larger. Same with the TT Eel I have. 
I'm looking at getting two different catfish. (I'm also a sucker for Catfish, but knife fish come first)


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

New video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klbB3MWtYf4


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey, thanks for getting those pics up (and video - bonus!) even though you had a lot going on today. 

huh weird, in your video you said you couldn't find any ich treatment. i find that that is the easiest one to come by. Even the smallest of pet stores carry that stuff, cuz it usually breaks out in tanks more than other diseases.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Hey, thanks for getting those pics up (and video - bonus!) even though you had a lot going on today.
> 
> huh weird, in your video you said you couldn't find any ich treatment. i find that that is the easiest one to come by. Even the smallest of pet stores carry that stuff, cuz it usually breaks out in tanks more than other diseases.


Did I say ick treatment in the video? Checking to make sure I didn't screw that up. Anyway, they do have ick treatment at out LFS, but they do not have anything that will treat fin-rot. Ick is a parasite, and fin-rot is a bacteria. Different treatment is needed for both. I have an ick treatment right now, but like I said it only works on parasites.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Did I say ick treatment in the video? Checking to make sure I didn't screw that up.


no that was my bad. sorry. you said it right. i dont know why i mixed those up.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> no that was my bad. sorry. you said it right. i dont know why i mixed those up.


lol, no problem.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey hey! i have some news this time - sort of....

me and my friend went down to the pond to attempt to catch some of the fish. unfortunately we couldn't get them to come close enough to us to catch - even with some bread - cause of the idiot mass of ducks that kept scattering them all over the place. (haha i hope no one saw our attempts to scare the ducks away, it was pretty sad)
but while they went crazy over the bread we gave them, we caught some glimpses of them, and both me and my friend agree that they looked a whole lot like sunfish. but we can't be sure as we couldn't actually inspect them.
i might have to try your 'luck container' method lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Hey hey! i have some news this time - sort of....
> 
> me and my friend went down to the pond to attempt to catch some of the fish. unfortunately we couldn't get them to come close enough to us to catch - even with some bread - cause of the idiot mass of ducks that kept scattering them all over the place.
> but while they went crazy over the bread we gave them, we caught some glimpses of them, and both me and my friend agree that they looked a whole lot like sunfish. but we can't be sure as we couldn't actually inspect them.
> i might have to try your 'luck container' method lol


lol, well good luck with trying to catch one. Too catch the three Green Sunfish I have, I sat and waited for about 20 min. for them to come out of hiding and get pretty close to me, and with luck I would take the net an see if I could catch one. One hour later I caught one, but it may be different compared to your pond. If you do catch one try to post some pics.;-)


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> lol, well good luck with trying to catch one. Too catch the three Green Sunfish I have, I sat and waited for about 20 min. for them to come out of hiding and get pretty close to me, and with luck I would take the net an see if I could catch one. One hour later I caught one, but it may be different compared to your pond. If you do catch one try to post some pics.;-)


ill post pics for sure, if and when i catch one. they are fast little buggers. 
the hard thing about my pond is that it is really gross lol its hard to see through the water - and it also hard to get them to come up to where its shallower, cuz i am not stepping into that guck.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> and it also hard to get them to come up to where its shallower, cuz i am not stepping into the guck.


Ya, I had to stand in a ledge connected to a drainage tunnel. Its always dry, so I don't get wet when standing on it, unless it just rained.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Ya, I had to stand in a ledge connected to a drainage tunnel. Its always dry, so I don't get wet when standing on it, unless it just rained.


ah yes, the drainage tunnel. i wish the fish hung out there. its too shallow and grassy over where mine is. ill have to try again when the ducks aren't around.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah.... my mom is nagging me to turn out the lights and go to bed so... good night


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I just got a few pics of the Eclipse Catfish out during the day. Sorry for the crappy pics, I had to take them from my "bed" or they would swim away. They are fighting in the pics.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

neato, how big are they?
EDIT: is the catfish's mouth open in the last pic?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> neato, how big are they?
> EDIT: is the catfish's mouth open in the last pic?


They are 6 and 5 inches. 
And yes.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow they are pretty big.
i remember seeing them in one of your videos.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> wow they are pretty big.
> i remember seeing them in one of your videos.


They were purchased at 2 inches. I thought they died, but they just hid for a years and a half and grew a few more inches. I also have some pics of the Channel Catfish. I'll post that in a bit.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol how do you know if they eat or not - that goes for all your fish that hide away in the rocks.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I have to wait at night with the lights off until I can get a good view of the fish that are normally hiding and see what they are eating. Normally they come out and get the flakes that are at the bottom of the tank that are leftover. I normally have to get up at least three times a night to check on the fish that I normally don't see, and make sure that they are at a healthy weight.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> I normally have to get up at least three times a night to check on the fish that I normally don't see, and make sure that they are at a healthy weight.


wow you are disciplined. i could never do that! do you like set an alarm or something? or are you able to just wake yourself up magically lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I normally don't go to sleep until 12 or 12:30 am. lol, if I wouldn't have been awake that long, the one 10-Gallon that cracked would have drained completely, and I would have had a bunch of dead fish.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

ohhhh so you were awake when the tanked cracked. 
what, you just lay in bed and refuse to go to sleep or does your body have issues and won't let you sleep until midnight?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> ohhhh so you were awake when the tanked cracked.
> what, you just lay in bed and refuse to go to sleep or does your body have issues and won't let you sleep until midnight?


Pretty much lay in bed and refuse to go to sleep. As crazy as it sounds.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

how can you do that?
WHY DO YOU DO THAT?!

lol i hope you sleep in


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> how can you do that?
> WHY DO YOU DO THAT?!
> 
> lol i hope you sleep in


lol, I do sleep in. But with School coming up, its going to be a little more challenging to keep an eye on the fish.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

i know ive said this in the past, but i have to say it again.
your nuts!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> i know ive said this in the past, but i have to say it again.
> your nuts!


lol, I agree. 
Here are some pics I took one night of the catfish. The Channel is the biggest fish in the tank (7 inches, maybe more). First pic is the Channel.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow thats awesome how you can get pics of them at night! your fish are soooo cool!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

hey, i have a question, but im too lazy to start a new thread so, ill just ask it here. you might have an answer for me.

in between posts, i go to the bathroom where i am scrubbing this rock i bought at the pet store for my new tank (38 gallons)
the rock is super dirty so it will take a while to get clean, but thats not my issue.
is it possible for a rock to be too heavy for a tank? cuz this rock is super heavy! it kills my back and arms whenever i lift that thing. so i am worried about my tank. should i be worried about it putting too much pressure on the tank and cracking it?

i could weigh it if that would help.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

It is possible to brake the tank with a rock that is too heavy. If you could weigh it, that would give me a better idea on whether or not its too heavy.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

it is just over 20 pounds. 22 to be exact.
lol now i feel weird saying it was so hard to lift. im not the strongest person in the world


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

There should be no issues with the rock in the tank. Its not heavy enough to brake the glass. Most aquariums can take a lot of weight before they bust. A 55-Gallon can hold more than 100lbs of rock, and a 10-Gallon can hold more than 40 lbs of rock.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

really? but would it make a difference whether or not the weight is made up by a whole bunch of rocks or just one big one.
what about weight dispersion? cuz im planning on putting this rock in the corner, and im not sure if the other rocks equal to 20 pounds or not.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

It should be just fine. Its doesn't matter whether its a bunch of rocks or just one big one. The 38 Gallon should be able to hold a pretty good amount of weight. I haven't heard of someone's tank busting because there was to much weight in the tank. But there is always safety first.

EDIT: I g2g. I'll be back later


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

ok ill take your word for it. but if my tank breaks, your paying

jk jk

lol ttyl


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> ok ill take your word for it. but if my tank breaks, your paying
> 
> jk jk
> 
> lol ttyl


lol

So, I have been working on a feeding video of most of the tanks. Just a quick video, nothing special. I'll keep working on it and hopefully get it up and running soon. Also, on Friday, for sure, I will be going to get the two free 10-Gallons.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Would you two seriously get each others AIM or iChat accounts?? I swear if you just talk to each other there you'll get a lot more talking done lol 
So since your not making the 1000 gallon tank anymore, and you keep buying fish, some who are going to get in excess of 4 feet long, what are you going to do with them?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> Would you two seriously get each others AIM or iChat accounts?? I swear if you just talk to each other there you'll get a lot more talking done lol
> So since your not making the 1000 gallon tank anymore, and you keep buying fish, some who are going to get in excess of 4 feet long, what are you going to do with them?


I'll have to get a larger tank.

EDIT: Are you referring to the Channel Catfish with the 4 ft thing? 4 feet was the largest Chanel Catfish caught, however, they normally will not get that big in the wild, and even smaller in an aquarium.;-)
18 inches or maybe 24 inches is the size a Channel with normally get. That should be the biggest fish I will have.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> Would you two seriously get each others AIM or iChat accounts?? I swear if you just talk to each other there you'll get a lot more talking done lol


lol Stop pressuring us! If we weren't satisfied talking through this, then we would have done something different a long time ago. I can't speak for Hoyo12, but i am pretty content talking through this thread. 
Besides its about fish, why not talk about fish on a fish forum?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

i still think it would be awesome if you continued the 1000 gallon project. Just because your rather larger fish would love being in a huge tank, with lots of swimming space - and it would look super cool.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Well last I remember you have a needlenose gar (16 inches), a TT Eel (20-36''), a ghost knifefish (4' or bigger), Scats (1'), Blood Parrots (1' or bigger), a Wolffish (20'') and whatever other new things you get each week. Even a 2 ft catfish is going to need a very large tank. 
With all these fish being huge, and needing to eventually be in the same tank unless you get like 8 more huge tanks, your gonna need a tank most likely bigger than 500 gallons. You really should have a plan.
Of course I'm not gonna take the time to read what you still have or what is still alive by now, I'm just going by memory of what I remember you having. lol


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol its hard to keep up with what he has eh? (im pretty sure that the scats both died, and some knife fish died)
i have to agree with you though, tallonebball, cuz those fish may 'fit' in a smaller tank, but for them to thrive they will need a tank with a lot more swimming space.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> Well last I remember you have a needlenose gar (16 inches), a TT Eel (20-36''), a ghost knifefish (4' or bigger), Scats (1'), Blood Parrots (1' or bigger), a Wolffish (20'') and whatever other new things you get each week. Even a 2 ft catfish is going to need a very large tank.
> With all these fish being huge, and needing to eventually be in the same tank unless you get like 8 more huge tanks, your gonna need a tank most likely bigger than 500 gallons. You really should have a plan.
> Of course I'm not gonna take the time to read what you still have or what is still alive by now, I'm just going by memory of what I remember you having. lol


lol. Alright, BGK grow very slowly, so I do have time with that, but BGKs normally max out at 20 inches. There are no Scats anymore, Blood Parrots max out at 8 inches, but normally only get to 6 inches, and the Red Wolf fish will only get to 8 inches, unlike the Common Wolf fish which will get to 20 inches.
I do understand I will need a larger tank. Building a 1000 Gallon indoor pond would be amazing! But, money is very short right now, my moms business is going to hell, and my fathers job is paying less now, because he helps fix the machines that make paper, but less paper is needed now, because people have computers. Will I get a larger tank, yes, do I know what I am getting myself into, yes.

EDIT: The NN Gar will also max out at 12 inches, but normally only gets to 8 inches.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah that size tank would be super expensive, so your dilemma is completely understandable. At least your not one of those people who knows nothing about fish, but still buys the gigantic fish and expects to house them in a 55 gallon. 

so i have my 38 gallon all set up with rocks and it looks pretty cool, i have to admit. All it needs is some live plants - but that will have to wait until i can save up some more money again. I forgot how expensive rocks can be....

And the 22 pound rock is in there, and it hasn't broke the glass, so i think it will be fine - as you said.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> yeah that size tank would be super expensive, so your dilemma is completely understandable. At least your not one of those people who knows nothing about fish, but still buys the gigantic fish and expects to house them in a *55 gallon.*
> 
> so i have my 38 gallon all set up with rocks and it looks pretty cool, i have to admit. All it needs is some live plants - but that will have to wait until i can save up some more money again. I forgot how expensive rocks can be....
> 
> *And the 22 pound rock is in there, and it hasn't broke the glass, so i think it will be fine - as you said. *


lol, I'm already doing better than a 55 Gallon. I have 5 Gallons more.

Great, the pressure is on. Now if your tank brakes, it will be my fault, lol. (It shouldn't though, just saying)


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I stopped at my LFS and got some Melafix for the fin-rot. (Just in case anyone still has it) And I got a GSP and two Pictus Catfish. Pics or a video later.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Great, the pressure is on. Now if your tank brakes, it will be my fault, lol. (It shouldn't though, just saying)


ha, not really, it would be my fault for listening to you


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> I stopped at my LFS and got some Melafix for the fin-rot. (Just in case anyone still has it) And I got a GSP and two Pictus Catfish. Pics or a video later.


GSP........?
lol i can be really slow when it comes to abbreviations.

EDIT: does GSP = Green Spotted Puffer?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> GSP........?
> lol i can be really slow when it comes to abbreviations.
> 
> EDIT: does GSP = Green Spotted Puffer?


lol, yes, it means Green Spotted Puffer. He was alone in the tank and under weight, so I took him home to give him the proper care. He was also living in Freshwater. He just ate a few mealworms, so he has a little lump in his stomach. Otherwise he is the skinniest GSP I have.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

aw poor guy. hopefully you can get him back to health quickly.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

hey have you ever used the jungle parasite clear medication?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> hey have you ever used the jungle parasite clear medication?


I think I have, if I remember right. Used it in the Cichlid tank for a parasite on a few of the cichlids eyes.
The new Puffer has gained a little bit of weight, and is doing just fine. The two Pictus Catfish were put into the 60-Gallon, but then I saw how small they were compared to all of the other fish, lol. No one went after them, they even went by the big catfish, which had me really worried. But nothing happened. The bigger Catfish just acted like they weren't even there. But still, I didn't feel safe leaving them in the tank with out me being able to watch them, so they are both in a 10-Gallon until they get larger.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

ok so since you think that you used it i have a questionish thing. lol

so after i dosed my 46 gallon tank i was reading the back of the package, and i noticed near the bottom it says: "This product contains a chemical known to the State of California to cause cancer."

Soooooo......... when it came time for a water change, my mom started freaking out, cuz she didn't want me to touch the water. 
but i HAD to clean the tank cuz my BN pleco poops everywhere all day. So my mom ended up cleaning the tank for me, to prevent me from sticking my hand in the water.

Anyways, do you know anything about it causing cancer? lol


Off Topic: Got any pics of your skinny puffer?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> ok so since you think that you used it i have a questionish thing. lol
> 
> so after i dosed my 46 gallon tank i was reading the back of the package, and i noticed near the bottom it says: "This product contains a chemical known to the State of California to cause cancer."
> 
> ...


Have I ever heard of someone getting cancer from it, no. I think if you wash your hands after cleaning the tank you will be just fine. lol, its just like keeping reptiles. You can get salmonella from them, but as long as you wash your hands properly, you'll be just fine. ;-)

I don't have any pics yet. The camera I am using really sucks. I put 4 new batteries in it, turned it on, and it showed it had a low battery, and automatically shut off a min. later.

EDIT: The baby Bullheads are now three inches. I normally only see two or three every now and again, so I will be checking to make sure all nine are still alive.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Have I ever heard of someone getting cancer from it, no. I think if you wash your hands after cleaning the tank you will be just fine. lol, its just like keeping reptiles. You can get salmonella from them, but as long as you wash your hands properly, you'll be just fine. ;-)
> 
> I don't have any pics yet. The camera I am using really sucks. I put 4 new batteries in it, turned it on, and it showed it had a low battery, and automatically shut off a min. later.
> 
> EDIT: The baby Bullheads are now three inches. I normally only see two or three every now and again, so I will be checking to make sure all nine are still alive.



yeah, thats what i figured. and besides, when you look at the amount of the medication in contrast with the amount of water, it shouldn't be too too harmful. But my mom is just cautious of my safety, which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> yeah, thats what i figured. and besides, when you look at the amount of the medication in contrast with the amount of water, it shouldn't be too too harmful. But my mom is just cautious of my safety, which isn't a bad thing.


Not a bad thing at all.

Pics!
The GSP isn't as skinny as before, he has gained some weight. The first pic is Jingle, a GSP that I have had for awhile, just to compare the size in weight between the two.
 
And now the new puffer. (Sorry about the crappy pics, I couldn't take anymore, because the camera died AGAIN)
 
 
And the two Pictus Catfish.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah i can definitely see the weight difference, good job for snatching him from your LFS

wow those catfish are small, i can now understand your concern about leaving them in your tank without supervision.

AND the sand still looks good


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> yeah i can definitely see the weight difference, good job for snatching him from your LFS
> 
> wow those catfish are small, i can now understand your concern about leaving them in your tank without supervision.
> 
> AND the sand still looks good


lol, thanks.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

guess what, my tank broke this morning.
thought id let you know.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> guess what, my tank broke this morning.
> thought id let you know.


Really?!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Really?!


lol no 

just wanted to see how'd you react. 
haha, sorry. im mean.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> lol no
> 
> just wanted to see how'd you react.
> haha, sorry. im mean.


lol, thought it would have been my fault about the rock thing.

I'm going to see if I can start working on a video later on. I'll do a feeding video of most of the tanks.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> lol, thought it would have been my fault about the rock thing.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can start working on a video later on. I'll do a feeding video of most of the tanks.


lol it wouldn't be your fault, so don't worry about it. 

ok well i g2g to a funeral now, bbl


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I've been watching this thread for a while now, and i've never really commented just on the shear length of it. But i'm going to put my input in here:

Whoever is telling you channel cats will "max" out at 4 foot, even in the wild, are pulling your leg. They're very fast growers, and even in a tank setting (if cared for properly with enough space and proper diet) they should reach the foot mark in a very quick amount of time. Like most cats, they need a large amount of space... but they're also naturally messy than most others. If you have a tank over the few hundred gallons, beyond even the largest normal, then you might be able to care them. Most take the route of ponds... larger than 1000 gallons. Just imagine a bullhead, but about 4 times bigger. They're alike in many aspects, except for their love of higher, deep currents, and faster growth rates.

From what I have actually read, you "plan" a lot of things for your future and current fish. My opinion: stop ordering fish until you actually have that. But in all actuality, you really should have already had the tank/pond, whatever it is your plans are, before acquiring the fish.. and placing them in sizes that are really only suitable for a quick temporary growout tank. I've done this in the past, years ago... planning out many things and having the fish... and it never happened. Not saying that yours won't for sure, but you never know what the future holds. What happens when your stuck with this vast fish collection, with nowhere for them to go?

IMHO, I think you should slow it down, and stock correctly, without adding to the problem. A large amount of the fish you have would be fine in the current tank sizes you have- but not when their being switched back and forth, with new fish (that are not also the best choices) added to what seems like almost a weekly thing. Everytime I take a glance at this thread, your adding 3,4, or so new fish to your stock.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

flamingo said:


> Everytime I take a glance at this thread, your adding 3,4, or so new fish to your stock.


haha, yeah i know 
you would think he and the pet store were neighbours, by the amount of times he visits it.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Ditto flamingo
I have tried to tell him this twice now, As far as im concerned, you shouldn't plan your tank around the "minimum max out size" that you think they get or that people have told you, I think you should plan around the max size they get, I have seen 3 or 4 channel catfish 2 or 3 feet long, I have seen like 5 GKF that were 4 feet long, I have seen 2 TT eels 3 feet long, there are all in person. 
You can plan and hope your fish won't get as big as they are supposed to get, but that could end up badly for you.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

flamingo said:


> I've been watching this thread for a while now, and i've never really commented just on the shear length of it. But i'm going to put my input in here:
> 
> Whoever is telling you channel cats will "max" out at 4 foot, even in the wild, are pulling your leg. They're very fast growers, and even in a tank setting (if cared for properly with enough space and proper diet) they should reach the foot mark in a very quick amount of time. Like most cats, they need a large amount of space... but they're also naturally messy than most others. If you have a tank over the few hundred gallons, beyond even the largest normal, then you might be able to care them. Most take the route of ponds... larger than 1000 gallons. Just imagine a bullhead, but about 4 times bigger. They're alike in many aspects, except for their love of higher, deep currents, and faster growth rates.
> 
> ...


lol, ouch.



<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> haha, yeah i know
> you would think he and the pet store were neighbours, by the amount of times he visits it.


My LFS does know me very well by now though. 

Anyway, there are fish that are just fine in the tanks they are currently in. Are there fish that will get larger, yes, do I expect them to live in a 60-Gallon all of they're lives, no. Things will be upgraded, just like they have been for the past year. Example, the channel and the Pacu started in a 10-gallon, then I got a 50-Gallon, and now the Channel is in a 60-Gallon. lol, I don't think a lot of people have hope in me on this forum.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh and Ive seen probably 20 Needlenose gars over 2 feet long.

The point isn't that your fish aren't fine now, the point is your going to need HUGE tanks and these tanks are hard to come by so your "plans" for these tanks should be started by now, not just plans.

You have hope, its just that your hope could easily become hopeless if you don't get something going lol


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> lol, I don't think a lot of people have hope in me on this forum.


aww poor Hoyo12:console: lol
everyones just worried about the well being of your fish, don't take it personally.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> You have hope, its just that your hope could easily become hopeless if you don't get something going lol


Well said, tallonebbal, well said


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

"now the Channel is in a 60-Gallon"- that's fine and dandy going from the previous size. But like said, a 60 gallon is only suitable for a growout tank, even for smaller juveniles. From reading through previous posts, you seem to have a grasp on a lot of things- you _should_ know you cannot easily house that type of catfish in that size of a tank. 

Ha, tall, I had to put this in: Needlenose fish (not a gar, or even related) that are in the pet trade- Xenentodon cancila- Can only attain around 12, reportedly a little higher than that in the wild. I've never kept one that's reached more than 9-10 inches, and 10 inches being a 5-6 year old adult male. The larger ones seen (more in high end brackish water, or full marine, are cousins to cancila, but almost never make their way into the trade).

And I agree with pleco- i'm not here to put you down, but I felt it needed to be said- and i'd like to see the best happen with what you currently have.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha ur right Flamingo, I got the needlenose fish and the longnose gar mixed up lol
My Bad Yo


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Either way though they both need a very long tank because they can easily damage the front of their mouths by running into the glass


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

im pretty sure everything you're telling him, isn't coming as a surprise. He knows all this. The problem basically is, his plans aren't developing as quickly as we would all like - probably including himself. Once he gets his plans on the go, then everyone will stop ganging up on him, in a way.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I would understand that but the plans he has aren't getting started because they require money, and instead of saving up that money he needs, he goes out any buys 3 more fish every week that he's going to need those plans for. 
We are not "ganging up" on him, we are trying to save him.
His plans need to get going now, even if i means it takes a while to complete them.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> I would understand that but the plans he has aren't getting started because they require money, and instead of saving up that money he needs, he goes out any buys 3 more fish every week that he's going to need those plans for.
> We are not "ganging up" on him, we are trying to save him.
> His plans need to get going now, even if i means it takes a while to complete them.


i know you guys aren't _actually_ "ganging up" on him. But I know that that is how it can feel. I have been in a situation similar to this on a different fish forum, although it wasn't the same issue, I can still relate. It doesn't feel too good.
And everything your saying is in every way true, im not in any way disagreeing with you. I think he should hold off getting more fish, and save up for a while (like you said) 

I just hope he doesn't take any of this too personally, as if we are taking stabs at him for the joy of it. Being the fish fanatics we are, we want the best for all the fish, and fish owners, and we try to accomplish this in any way we can. Even if what we say may sound harsh in the moment, we mean well. We are all just very opinionated and determined.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I know that it may seem like "ganging up" but of course, it's really just straight forward facts that I thought should be put out there. Not only to help them out in the long run, but also the fish. This thread is 18 pages long, and in much of it are more "oddball" type fish not always commonly kept- or kept right. It's great to see more people into these species, but at the same time, it's not putting out the best word for them. Obscure fish, and tankbusters can be great additions, but they're generally miskept, or have many "horror" stories attached to them. Any help in putting a good word or story for them is only beneficial. It was just from what I read, Hoyo seemed like he knew what he was doing- but still did the opposite. 
I'm truly sorry if I came off harsh in anyway :[


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Sorry, I have been on in awhile. Its been hell lately for me. 
Anyway, the gar has a long enough tank. He is only 6 inches, and seems how the tank is 13" wide and 4' long, he's just fine. Like I said, I'll get a bigger tank. Will it happen right at this second, no, but it will. Not much has happened.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Sorry, I have been on in awhile. Its been hell lately for me.
> Anyway, the gar has a long enough tank. He is only 6 inches, and seems how the tank is 13" wide and 4' long, he's just fine. Like I said, I'll get a bigger tank. Will it happen right at this second, no, but it will. Not much has happened.


wow, nothing is happening?! what a shocker. 
lol ever since you posted that video with the "fireflies" song by Owl City, i have been hooked on them  thanks a lot....


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> wow, nothing is happening?! what a shocker.
> lol ever since you posted that video with the "fireflies" song by Owl City, i have been hooked on them  thanks a lot....


Big shocker.
lol, its a good song. Its not something I normally listen to, but when I did, I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Big shocker.
> lol, its a good song. Its not something I normally listen to, but when I did, I thought it was pretty good.


lol im all over the board with the music i listen to. Pretty much everything besides country (i have a few exceptions) and screamo (never really understood how it can be classified as music) lol i mean, anyone can scream into a mic.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Pfft, pleco... you try screaming into a mic for more than a minute without losing your voice, and making it sound good xD. It's almost impossible for me to do it.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

flamingo said:


> Pfft, pleco... you try screaming into a mic for more than a minute without losing your voice, and making it sound good xD. It's almost impossible for me to do it.


lol, i was waiting for someone to say that 
im guessing you like screamo music eh? yeah, nothing wrong with that style, its just not my type of music. Don't really have to have a good voice to scream though. IMO people who actually _sing_ are more talented than those who _scream_


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

screamo?!?!??!!? the heck is that?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zakk said:


> screamo?!?!??!!? the heck is that?


rofl :lol:
Zakk, you make me laugh.
screamo pretty much explains itself. its music with screaming added to it. look it up.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I like very few "screamo" bands. I'm into it, but most sound the same to me. Doesn't interest me much unless they're very into/good at what they do... I guess it stems off of local shows here. It's very rare to hear more than one band play that includes singing, because most people don't attempt it. The band I was in wanted me to scream, and I flat out refused xD. I'm more into indie/electro to begin with ha. It does take talent to do growls, scream, whatever style they use... but not that many people actually do it right.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

flamingo said:


> I like very few "screamo" bands. I'm into it, but most sound the same to me. Doesn't interest me much unless they're very into/good at what they do... I guess it stems off of local shows here. It's very rare to hear more than one band play that includes singing, because most people don't attempt it. The band I was in wanted me to scream, and I flat out refused xD. I'm more into indie/electro to begin with ha. It does take talent to do growls, scream, whatever style they use... but not that many people actually do it right.


True..... 
It all comes down to your personal opinion in the end. I know many people who love the stuff, others can't stand it.
lol I've never really heard the style of "growling" before :smile:


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, random conversation.

Once again, not much has happened. I am still treating the Rainbow Shark for fin-rot. Every one else that was in that tank isn't showing any signs of fin-rot anymore. All of they're fins are starting to grow back. The one Cichlid that was in the tank is now in the 60-Gallon. He dug out some sand, and now has a home between two rocks in the back corner.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

think am gonna just stick to metal.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> lol, random conversation.
> 
> Once again, not much has happened. I am still treating the Rainbow Shark for fin-rot. Every one else that was in that tank isn't showing any signs of fin-rot anymore. All of they're fins are starting to grow back. The one Cichlid that was in the tank is now in the 60-Gallon. He dug out some sand, and now has a home between two rocks in the back corner.


very random. but that is what happens when we run out of fish topics. 
good to hear some good news.



Zakk said:


> think am gonna just stick to metal.


lol


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Working on any videos hoyo?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Working on any videos hoyo?


Not at the moment. I'll see if I can start working on one soon.
Once again, nothing new has happened.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

If anyone cares I'll shoot a video once I get the last of my fish moved over to the 125 tomorrow.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> If anyone cares I'll shoot a video once I get the last of my fish moved over to the 125 tomorrow.


oooohhh looking forward to it


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Got a story....
Me and my dad just got back from the emergency room at the hospital. My brother fell off his bike and broke his arm rele bad. (it looked nasty, all bent and everything, the broken bone looked like it pierced some flesh) And busted up his face. My brother and mother are still at the hospital waiting until the doctor can re-adjust his arm. We left so we could get some sleep.... but i cant sleep, so i am on FF 
I can't believe it actually happened.... its so surreal and crazy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

go for it GK!

hey pleco! how is the bro doin?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

just got him back home. He has to go back in tomorrow to get checked out again, and to see if he will need further surgery. Has a cast on, we are all tired. He is hungry and in pain, but other than that he is fine.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Well we have to take him back in today. The doctor says he needs surgery to get his arm to set correctly. Although they did the best they could in the moment, they need further adjustments. Poor guy, my lil brother is so tough.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

woa! hope he gets better soon.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zakk said:


> woa! hope he gets better soon.


thanks, im sure he will.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Ouch. Hope your brother gets better soon.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Ouch. Hope your brother gets better soon.


Thanks. He's more worried about school than anything. It's his right arm, so he is in a way, disabled. 
At least it happened at the end of the summer, and not the beginning.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Well on a happier note, I am finally getting around to transferring my gold barbs from my 20 to my 46 gallon tank. It was delayed because I had to treat it for possible parasites. But now that that is done, I can put the carbon back in the filter, do a water change, and then test my catching fish skills.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Well on a happier note, I am finally getting around to transferring my gold barbs from my 20 to my 46 gallon tank. It was delayed because I had to treat it for possible parasites. But now that that is done, I can put the carbon back in the filter, do a water change, and then test my catching fish skills.


Pots some pics if you get the chance to.

Not much has happened, again. I did water changes on all of the tanks. The Rainbow Shark is only getting worse. He has now begun to bloat. No clue why. He stared with fin-rot, then a possible flesh eating virus, then a fungus, and now bloating. Treatment isn't working, so I don't think he will last very long.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

on a good note as well, i got a pair of HUGE angels. the ich prob i had seems to have been licked.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Pots some pics if you get the chance to.
> 
> Not much has happened, again. I did water changes on all of the tanks. The Rainbow Shark is only getting worse. He has now begun to bloat. No clue why. He stared with fin-rot, then a possible flesh eating virus, then a fungus, and now bloating. Treatment isn't working, so I don't think he will last very long.


lol ill see what i can do about the pics. my fish hate the camera 

flesh eating virus?
haha bloating can mean multiple things. got any pics?

(sorry it took so long to respond, all of a sudden my computer went all retarded and i had to restart it)


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zakk said:


> on a good note as well, i got a pair of HUGE angels. the ich prob i had seems to have been licked.


thats good. got any pics of your "HUGE" angels?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt339/vireshfleming/Newangel.jpg


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

you got some perdy ones there!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks  i love my fish. my girl hates it that i doet on my fish more than i do on her.......lil does she know my fish dont give me blood pressure problems, headaches and doesnt nag me at the slightest oppertunity like she does.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zakk said:


> thanks  i love my fish. my girl hates it that i doet on my fish more than i do on her.......lil does she know my fish dont give me blood pressure problems, headaches and doesnt nag me at the slightest oppertunity like she does.


this is true.
fish are also great listeners


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

true....pop into the chat room if you free.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> lol ill see what i can do about the pics. my fish hate the camera
> 
> flesh eating virus?
> haha bloating can mean multiple things. got any pics?
> ...


It seems to be a flesh eating virus. I had the same issue with a Pleco is the past. The top of his head seemed to slowly dissolve, then got all bloody, and soon enough it killed him. With the shark, it seems this is happening to his sides. 
I can't get any pics. The Camera died AGAIN! Taking it to get fixed one of these days. 



Zakk said:


> http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt339/vireshfleming/Newangel.jpg


Nice Angels!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> It seems to be a flesh eating virus. I had the same issue with a Pleco is the past. The top of his head seemed to slowly dissolve, then got all bloody, and soon enough it killed him. With the shark, it seems this is happening to his sides.
> I can't get any pics. The Camera died AGAIN! Taking it to get fixed one of these days.


haha, you and your camera have a love hate relationship eh?
that virus sounds nasty. don't know what it is. 
as for the bloating, see if your shark will eat some peas.... not sure if he'll like em very much tho.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

remove the fish, QT him, break down the infected tank with bleach. that will save the rest of the fish. dont forget to bleach the fish net as well.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

sounds bacterial. is it possible to spread to humans?
i know some fish diseases are.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Zakk said:


> remove the fish, QT him, break down the infected tank with bleach. that will save the rest of the fish. dont forget to bleach the fish net as well.


He has been in a QT bucket for the past 4 days or so. I took him and the Cichlid out and put them into the bucket to treat them separate for fin-rot, to makes sure no one else would get it. The cichlid showed signs of fin regrowth, and he is now in good condition, and in the 60-Gallon. The Shark is still in the bucket and is still be treated with Melafix. But like I said, he isn't getting better, just worse.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol i wish i could more useful, but i am dumb when it comes to fish diseases.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

i suggest u put him down if he isnt getting better. sorry dude. wish i could say more.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zakk said:


> i suggest u put him down if he isnt getting better. sorry dude. wish i could say more.


How do you put down a fish?
i have heard of putting it on a container of water, and adding clove oil to put the fish out, and then put it in the freezer to kill it. Or decapitating it. (i couldn't stomach doing that)


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

a good hard hit on the head is the simplest and fastest way. freezin the fish and olive oil will make the fish suffer.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zakk said:


> a good hard hit on the head is the simplest and fastest way. freezin the fish and olive oil will make the fish suffer.


Seriously? I thought that with the fish taken out from the clove oil, it wouldn't feel the freezing. I know it would suffer if it was conscious.
The hard part about hitting it on the head, is if you keep doing it wrong.....

EDIT: just making this clear, that I have never actually done any of these things.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

u cant go wrong. lift the hammer a foot above the head and let it drop properly but yes,if you do it wrong.....lets just say am glad fish cant make sounds.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zakk said:


> u cant go wrong. lift the hammer a foot above the head and let it drop properly but yes,if you do it wrong.....lets just say am glad fish cant make sounds.


thats true, you could just squish the fish with a hammer 
i was picturing hitting the fish off of a table or something lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Well, I went to go and put him out of his misery, and he was already upside down and dead. Now that I was able to get a closer look, it seems that he was bleeding internally.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

i have a tab that an LFS guy gave me. kills the fish in 2 mins flat. no fuss, no mess and painless. itjust floats up dead.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Well, I went to go and put him out of his misery, and he was already upside down and dead. Now that I was able to get a closer look, it seems that he was bleeding internally.


yuck, sorry to hear that. well at least you didn't have to squish him with a hammer.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> yuck, sorry to hear that. well at least you didn't have to squish him with a hammer.


True


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

WELL this was an extremely exciting conversation 
how to kill a fish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

LOL. u guys crack me up.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zakk said:


> LOL. u guys crack me up.


glad to be of service


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> WELL this was an extremely exciting conversation
> how to kill a fish.


lol, better than not having a conversation at all.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> lol, better than not having a conversation at all.


Good point. This is making the wait for my brother to return, much quicker. I wasn't bored, I can tell you that. I was very much so amused.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

on a brighter note, am getting my apistogrammas and bolivian rams this weekend!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zakk said:


> on a brighter note, am getting my apistogrammas and bolivian rams this weekend!


wooot wooot!
which tank are you putting them in?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

in the 55. i might trade the fire mouths in and put all my rams in there.......


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

hey hoyo, why don't you post on any other threads besides this one?
You have quite a bit of knowledge that could be used to other peoples advantage.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> hey hoyo, why don't you post on any other threads besides this one?
> You have quite a bit of knowledge that could be used to other peoples advantage.


Well.... I'm not really sure, lol. I guess I could. I've just been focusing in this thread.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Well.... I'm not really sure, lol. I guess I could. I've just been focusing in this thread.


haha fair enough.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Well, some more bad news. 
I noticed that one of the Ceylon Puffers wasn't out front swimming with the others. (From that, you already know this isn't going to end well) 
So I checked the tank, and there was no place to hide. So, I started looking outside of the tank. I found him dried up on the floor. He must of jumped out last night while I was asleep. Glad I found him before my cat did. I would of had a dead fish and a dead cat.
So ya, I'm a bit bummed. The Puffers are one of my favorites.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Well, some more bad news.
> I noticed that one of the Ceylon Puffers wasn't out front swimming with the others. (From that, you already know this isn't going to end well)
> So I checked the tank, and there was no place to hide. So, I started looking outside of the tank. I found him dried up on the floor. He must of jumped out last night while I was asleep. Glad I found him before my cat did. I would of had a dead fish and a dead cat.
> So ya, I'm a bit bummed. The Puffers are one of my favorites.


That sucks.:-(
Do you have no lid on your tank?
I've been lucky with my other pets, my cat couldn't care less about the fish, and my dog is a wimp so he is afraid of them


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> That sucks.:-(
> Do you have no lid on your tank?
> I've been lucky with my other pets, my cat couldn't care less about the fish, and my dog is a wimp so he is afraid of them


There is a lid on the tank, its just there is a little gap in the back for filters, ect. I just covered it now.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ah I see. I don't get why fish even dare jump out of the tank. Especially if there is only a small space to leap out of. Suicidal. Did your fish have depression issues? lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Ah I see. I don't get why fish even dare jump out of the tank. Especially if there is only a small space to leap out of. Suicidal. Did your fish have depression issues? lol


lol

I have to do another water change in the 60-Gallon. Looked pretty good this morning, but it just fogged up in the past hour or so.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Hoyo12 said:


> lol
> 
> I have to do another water change in the 60-Gallon. Looked pretty good this morning, but it just fogged up in the past hour or so.


It could be going through a mini-cycle so I would wait a few days. Cloudy water is not always a bad thing. However, permanently cloudy water is a bad thing.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> It could be going through a mini-cycle so I would wait a few days. Cloudy water is not always a bad thing. However, permanently cloudy water is a bad thing.


Thanks for the tip. The water seems to be a bit clearer now.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Hoyo12 said:


> Thanks for the tip. The water seems to be a bit clearer now.


No problem. Did you add some live plants or driftwood or something? Sometimes when you add something it can send the tank into a small cycling process. Generally, water cloudiness is caused by an algae bloom, but if it's clearing already it's got to be a mini-cycle.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> No problem. Did you add some live plants or driftwood or something? Sometimes when you add something it can send the tank into a small cycling process. Generally, water cloudiness is caused by an algae bloom, but if it's clearing already it's got to be a mini-cycle.


Nothing new was added. I haven't seen any algae in the tank ever since it was setup, but then again, I do have a Leopard Pleco in the tank to eat any algae.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

well this sucks. i am too tired for my own good, but i cant get to sleep. i have been laying in bed for over an hour, but i can't sleep! 
sooooo i have come to good old FF, hopefully i will get tired enough after i read a few posts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

hoyo,

Ceylon Puffers are brackish fish dude......how u keeping them in a FW tank?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Zakk said:


> hoyo,
> 
> Ceylon Puffers are brackish fish dude......how u keeping them in a FW tank?


They are in a Brackish tank. Or at least one is now.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Will you be getting another Ceylon Puffer?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Will you be getting another Ceylon Puffer?


Not sure. Possibly a Figure Eight. I'll be heading out on Monday to the LFS to see what they have. (Main reason is that I need crickets, mealworms, superworms, ect.)
I just made another video. Not the feeding video yet, but a few things have been going on, and it will be explained in the video. I just have to upload it.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

okidoki 
lol is your LFS in walking distance? or do you have fantastic parents who will drive you there all the time?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> okidoki
> lol is your LFS in walking distance? or do you have fantastic parents who will drive you there all the time?


More like fantastic parent. My dad dislikes my hobby. Its my mom who normally puts up with it. The 55-Gallon Cichlid and 55-Gallon Saltwater Tank are hers.


EDIT: 16 min. until the video is ready


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> More like fantastic parent. My dad dislikes my hobby. Its my mom who normally puts up with it. The 55-Gallon Cichlid and 55-Gallon Saltwater Tank are hers.
> 
> 
> EDIT: 16 min. until the video is ready


My parents don't _dislike_ the hobby, but they don't _understand_ it, if that makes any sense. They put up with a few tanks in my room, but they don't want any tanks any where else in the house. They don't like me having too many tanks. And they aren't too fond of the amount of money I spend on my fish. They say I should be saving up for a car or something..... whatever.... a car can wait.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Video is ready! Not much, but something.
[YT]W8DBS4r_Gpc[/YT]


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol you found it "hilarious" that your goldfish ate off your catfish's eye??????!!!!
you're sick.

So you're returning the sunfish back to pond eh? that reminds me that I still have to attempt to catch one of the fish in my pond.... again.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

It was smart that you moved the Grass Cutter out of the tank, but you shouldn't have had him in there in the first place. The list of fish that you should mix with Black Ghost Knives is not really that long in the first place.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> lol you found it "hilarious" that your goldfish ate off your catfish's eye??????!!!!
> you're sick.
> 
> So you're returning the sunfish back to pond eh? that reminds me that I still have to attempt to catch one of the fish in my pond.... again.


lol, it just reminded me of when I had a comet goldfish that decided to eat a bunch of Neon Tetras one night, and died, because he bloated... lol. 
I'm the kind of guy that always finds something funny, whether its sad or not. My friends blame it on my birthday, April 1st. (April Fools day)

Ya, I wasn't to excited about returning them, but with no where else to put them, it was the only choice I had.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey GK, how are your fish liking your 125?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> It was smart that you moved the Grass Cutter out of the tank, but you shouldn't have had him in there in the first place. The list of fish that you should mix with Black Ghost Knives is not really that long in the first place.


lol, well I never knew there would be any issues in the first place between a Grass Gutter and BGK. The other catfish get along with him just fine, but it only takes one to cause problems.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> lol, it just reminded me of when I had a comet goldfish that decided to eat a bunch of Neon Tetras one night, and died, because he bloated... lol.
> I'm the kind of guy that always finds something funny, whether its sad or not. My friends blame it on my birthday, April 1st. (April Fools day)
> 
> Ya, I wasn't to excited about returning them, but with no where else to put them, it was the only choice I had.


haha wow, that's awesome having your birthday on Aprils Fools Day. Yeah, a sick sense of humour is totally understandable. I have it too, but not when it comes to animals. 
Can't go a day without laughing, it's impossible for me. There is always something funny, even if no one else sees it.

At least your not one of those annoying people who are waaaay too serious, can't stand those people. (they make me laugh when I'm around them actually)


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Hey GK, how are your fish liking your 125?


Everything is good so far. I found two small (.5") Tiger Barbs at Wal-Mart and added them yesterday. It took them about 4 hours to figure out that there were five other Tiger Barbs in the tank already and that they were the same. Pepe Jr. (Ghost Knife) has also moved back into his massive 1.5' log that he had in the 55G after kicking out some of the Cories. I plan on adding more Cories, Silver Dollars, Rosy Barbs, TIger Barbs, and some Ropefish over the next few weeks.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

It must feel awesome knowing that you can add all those fish without worrying about them being squished in the tank


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> Everything is good so far. I found two small (.5") Tiger Barbs at Wal-Mart and added them yesterday. It took them about 4 hours to figure out that there were five other Tiger Barbs in the tank already and that they were the same. Pepe Jr. (Ghost Knife) has also moved back into his massive 1.5' log that he had in the 55G after kicking out some of the Cories. I plan on adding more Cories, Silver Dollars, Rosy Barbs, TIger Barbs, and some Ropefish over the next few weeks.


Any idea how many Ropefish you will be getting for the tank? Should be cool to watch a bunch swim around the tank. I didn't know that they liked to be in groups before Zakk said it.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

my friend had a couple rope fish in her tank, but she said that they kept getting out of the tank, and that they smelled really bad.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> my friend had a couple rope fish in her tank, but she said that they kept getting out of the tank, and that they smelled really bad.


lol

Well, I just got back from releasing the two Greens and a Pumpkinseed. Sad moment as I watched them swim slowly out into the distance. They were are just too aggressive, and here is a story to prove my point. 
So I have 4 baby Greens, the largest is 1 inch, the rest are about 1/2". I came back with three minnows. Fed two to the NN Gar, and went to save the one left for later. So I put it into the Chinese Water Dragon tank (Half water, has the Peacock Eel, coryfish, ect. in it also) and the 4 Greens swam right after it, and attempted to eat it. Instead they just ripped the thing to shreds like a bunch of Piranha. Little monsters.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> lol
> 
> Well, I just got back from releasing the two Greens and a Pumpkinseed. Sad moment as I watched them swim slowly out into the distance. They were are just too aggressive, and here is a story to prove my point.
> So I have 4 baby Greens, the largest is 1 inch, the rest are about 1/2". I came back with three minnows. Fed two to the NN Gar, and went to save the one left for later. So I put it into the Chinese Water Dragon tank (Half water, has the Peacock Eel, coryfish, ect. in it also) and the 4 Greens swam right after it, and attempted to eat it. Instead they just ripped the thing to shreds like a bunch of Piranha. Little monsters.


lol maybe if you go out to the pond again they will recognize you and swim over and say hello.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> lol maybe if you go out to the pond again they will recognize you and swim over and say hello.


lol


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't remember if you mentioned this in your video or not. (sorry if you did) but how big is the sunfish that you still have in your 10 gallon (i think that was the tank size)


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> I don't remember if you mentioned this in your video or not. (sorry if you did) but how big is the sunfish that you still have in your 10 gallon (i think that was the tank size)


About 5 inches maybe 4.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

decent size.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Do your parents know about your plans of a larger tank?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Do your parents know about your plans of a larger tank?


Yep.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

What do they think?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> What do they think?


lol, they think its crazy. They did say it will take a little bit of time before I would be able to get a larger tank.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> lol, they think its crazy. They did say it will take a little bit of time before I would be able to get a larger tank.


haha, well its good that they will let you; even if it will take some time. That's a good sign.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I getting worried right now. We are having a really bad storm, where each lighting strike causes the power to go out. Its supposed to be like this tomorrow also, and tomorrow I will be leaving up north to my Uncle's Cottage. (2 hours away) I worry that something might happen to the filters, ect.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> I getting worried right now. We are having a really bad storm, where each lighting strike causes the power to go out. Its supposed to be like this tomorrow also, and tomorrow I will be leaving up north to my Uncle's Cottage. (2 hours away) I worry that something might happen to the filters, ect.


Yikes, that isn't good. Are you getting anyone to stay at the house?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Yikes, that isn't good. Are you getting anyone to stay at the house?


We normally don't, seems how we will be back the next day. But if this keeps up, we probably will.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> We normally don't, seems how we will be back the next day. But if this keeps up, we probably will.


Oh, it's a day trip. Wow you drive a pretty far distance to just stay over night.
Hopefully the weather forecast will change.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Oh, it's a day trip. Wow you drive a pretty far distance to just stay over night.
> Hopefully the weather forecast will change.


It is pretty far for one night.We usually stay for two nights, but with school starting on Tuesday....


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> It is pretty far for one night.We usually stay for two nights, but with school starting on Tuesday....


Ha! Sucker! You have to go to school this Tuesday! 

They have changed ours to Sept. 8 as being the first day. 
BUT, the downfall of that is that they are taking away some of our P.A. days.......


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Ha! Sucker! You have to go to school this Tuesday!
> 
> They have changed ours to Sept. 8 as being the first day.
> BUT, the downfall of that is that they are taking away some of our P.A. days.......


lol


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Hoyo12 said:


> Any idea how many Ropefish you will be getting for the tank? Should be cool to watch a bunch swim around the tank. I didn't know that they liked to be in groups before Zakk said it.


They didn't have any Ropefish. They did have a 8" Peacock Eel, but I'd rather get a small and raise it. I got a $9 trade-in on my Comet that had outgrown the 55G and bought 4 Rosy Barbs, 1 Peppered Cory, and 2 Emerald Cories. I only paid $12 after the trade-in.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> They didn't have any Ropefish. They did have a 8" Peacock Eel, but I'd rather get a small and raise it. I got a $9 trade-in on my Comet that had outgrown the 55G and bought 4 Rosy Barbs, 1 Peppered Cory, and 2 Emerald Cories. I only paid $12 after the trade-in.


lol, I would have got the Peacock eel, just because of his size. Smart idea with the trade-in though.

I just finished recording the feeding video; I'll have to add the finishing touches and upload it tomorrow. (If there is enough time before I leave)


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Hoyo12 said:


> lol, I would have got the Peacock eel, just because of his size. Smart idea with the trade-in though.
> 
> I just finished recording the feeding video; I'll have to add the finishing touches and upload it tomorrow. (If there is enough time before I leave)


Well, with the large oddballs at a local store you can never tell what kind of tank they were in before they got there because you know they were trade-ins. It's always possible that someone brought in a fish because it was too aggressive, which is why I like to get the oddballs when they are little so that they are more likely to get along with their tank mates.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> Well, with the large oddballs at a local store you can never tell what kind of tank they were in before they got there because you know they were trade-ins. It's always possible that someone brought in a fish because it was too aggressive, which is why I like to get the oddballs when they are little so that they are more likely to get along with their tank mates.


True

I wasn't able to get the video ready in time. I have to leave now, but I will try to upload it tomorrow!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Hoyo12 said:


> True
> 
> I wasn't able to get the video ready in time. I have to leave now, but I will try to upload it tomorrow!


Take a look at goldfish video before you leave.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Well, I'm obviously back, and I'm sick. School isn't very far away now, and I'm sick. So, the video will be postponed, and I still hope to leave tomorrow to the LFS.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Did you get sick on your little trip?
Or have you been go go go, and now that everything has calmed down a bit, your body's immune system is failing.... thats what always happens to me. I got pink eye yesterday, just because everything with my brother has calmed, and my adrenaline has stopped. So, hello pink eye.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Did you get sick on your little trip?
> Or have you been go go go, and now that everything has calmed down a bit, your body's immune system is failing.... thats what always happens to me. I got pink eye yesterday, just because everything with my brother has calmed, and my adrenaline has stopped. So, hello pink eye.


I must be sick from the trip. I'm feeling a little better today, and will be stopping at the LFS today. They have a buy one freshwater fish and get one free sale going on, and I can't miss that.
Hope you start feeling better.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> I must be sick from the trip. I'm feeling a little better today, and will be stopping at the LFS today. They have a buy one freshwater fish and get one free sale going on, and I can't miss that.
> Hope you start feeling better.


wow thats a good sale. Hope you get better soon as well. 

Okay, so hopefully today I will transfer my gold barbs into my 46 (fingers crossed) And I will take some pics, but I can't promise anything good will come out of them.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> wow thats a good sale. Hope you get better soon as well.
> 
> Okay, so hopefully today I will transfer my gold barbs into my 46 (fingers crossed) And I will take some pics, but I can't promise anything good will come out of them.


All 8 of my Rosy Barbs are finally schooling together. What's strange is only 2 are Rosy and I have those 2 a long time. 2 more are orange and the other 4 are gold.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> All 8 of my Rosy Barbs are finally schooling together. What's strange is only 2 are Rosy and I have those 2 a long time. 2 more are orange and the other 4 are gold.


lol yeah I thought I had bought 6 gold barbs from my LFS, that's what I had asked for, but I soon realized that they weren't.
As they got bigger I noticed that only 1 looked like a real gold barb. Three others are actually rosy barbs, but they are bright orange. In my LFS they are usually a dull orange or grey. 
And then I have either a really fat alpha female gold barb, or a odd looking rosy barb.
And the other 'gold barb' died the first night I got them. So that's why I have 5 gold barbs in my sig.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

So I'm going to assume that your fish are fine, Hoyo, after that rough storm went by wherever you are. I think that if something bad happened you would've told the story by now, right?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> So I'm going to assume that your fish are fine, Hoyo, after that rough storm went by wherever you are. I think that if something bad happened you would've told the story by now, right?


Yep, everything went fine. 
Came back from the Pet store today with some new fish. Two Figure Eight Puffers and a Giant Bumble Bee Catfish listed as a South American Bumble Bee Catfish. Pics later, not sure when though seems how School is tomorrow.
New feeding video!
Songs:
Riot- Three Days Grace
Pain- Three Days Grace
[YT]RitkPaLWiP0[/YT]


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the video! 
Okay, so I have successfully moved my barbs into the 46. I tried to get some pics. I took quite a few, but then I had to walk my dog, and by the time I got back my fish would normally have started to drift off to sleep. So they were all in the back of the tank being all sluggish.
Out of all the pics I ended up taking only a few turned out at least half decent. Soooo, I have to go through and edit some, and try to get them looking a little better. I will get them on FF soon.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay now we have company. Post em later tonight. 
Sorry.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I hope these pics will work. I'll do a test one.
If it works, it will be a pic of two Rosy Barbs....


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay, so I think it worked - I can view it fine.
So here are the rest.
This is my alpha female gold barb. (She was was already in the 46)

















Panda Cory









These are my big gold barbs from my 20.

















Rosy Barb









46 Gallon Tank

















OK, so tomorrow I will try to get a shot of all my barbs schooling together. They were a little nervous this evening as 6 of them were newly introduced to the tank, and very camera shy.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Have fun at your first day of grade 9 Hoyo!!!!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Very nice setup! 

And, thanks.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Very nice setup!
> 
> And, thanks.


Thank you.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Well, first day of High School is over. lol, I'm still sick, so it wasn't very fun.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Well, first day of High School is over. lol, I'm still sick, so it wasn't very fun.


:lol: you get lost trying to find your classes?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> :lol: you get lost trying to find your classes?


Kind of, but I did get to each of my classes in time.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Kind of, but I did get to each of my classes in time.


Good job. I never did, just aimlessly followed my friends around the school with our little school maps.
The teachers cut us some slack the first couple of days. 

I go to my High School tomorrow to do all the random stuff before school starts. (pictures, lockers, paying for yearbooks, timetables)

Go to bed EARLY, drink lots of water, take your vitamins, do anything to get yourself feeling better so you can enjoy your first week of your freshman year (cuz it only gets harder from there)


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Now that its the weekend, I'll be able to get some pics tomorrow of the new fish. Here are a few pics of the Giant Bumblebee Catfish when I was trying to get an ID on him at MFK. (Not the best pics...)


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

nice tank pleco......

hoyo,

hows that bumblebee doing?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zakk said:


> nice tank pleco......


thanks Zakk.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Zakk said:


> nice tank pleco......
> 
> hoyo,
> 
> hows that bumblebee doing?


He's doing alright. He is about 2" maybe 3", and Is in a 10-Gallon right now.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Today, I am hopefully going to clean the 60-Gallon. I have to take out all of the rocks, fish, ect., clean off the top of the sand, and then mix the sand up a bit. And I am hoping to get some pics of the fish that I normally don't see.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lookin forward to it.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I've got another story for you guys.
So, I was talking to one of my friends the other day, and he started talking about how he had recently purchased a fish that keeps biting his Tetras, so he was going to flush it. So, I asked him what it was, and he said it was some type of Goby. So I said that I would take it off his hands, and once I got to his house I was able to figure out what it was. It is a Marbled Goby, and is only 3 inches, and has been in the 60-Gallon for the past 2 days. Now, because he will eat fish that are just a little smaller then it is, I won't be able to keep him for long, and will hopefully find him a new home. 
Pic (Sorry, bad pic)
 
I also just finished cleaning the 60-Gallon, and here are some pics.
Before.

Rocks out. (Notice all of the fish poo)
 
After.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol those are some BIG pics! 

haha in the first picture, is that the goby on the far right hand corner?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> lol those are some BIG pics!
> 
> haha in the first picture, is that the goby on the far right hand corner?


lol, I'll have to re-size the next set of pics I post. Sorry.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

It's all good. So is that the goby in the right side of the first pic???


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> It's all good. So is that the goby in the right side of the first pic???


?
The Marbled Goby is right in the middle of the pic. lol, you are probably looking at the Senegal Bichir and Slim Buffalo Cichlid/Goby in the top right.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> ?
> The Marbled Goby is right in the middle of the pic. lol, you are probably looking at the Senegal Bichir and Slim Buffalo Cichlid/Goby in the top right.


:lol: ummmm.... yeah.... now I see it... thought that was a pile of rocks... lol
my friends sometimes joke that I should dye my hair blonde.....


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> :lol: ummmm.... yeah.... now I see it... thought that was a pile of rocks... lol
> my friends sometimes joke that I should dye my hair blonde.....


lol, ouch, I'm a blonde. 
More pics I just took quick. I tried to get some pics of the Spotted Raphael, but he won't come out from hiding, but I do have pics of the Striped Raphael Catfish and others.
Pics.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

oops, sorry! its just a stereo type 
blondes are more fun anyways.....
nice pics, luv the eels!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> oops, sorry! its just a stereo type
> blondes are more fun anyways.....
> nice pics, luv the eels!


lol, I could care less really. Besides, my hair seems to be getting darker as the years pass. Even my parents forgot that I used to be a blonde.
Thanks.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

ok good, i felt bad 
well its about midnight so, lights out for me!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> ok good, i felt bad
> well its about midnight so, lights out for me!


Same here. Even my Rope Eel is going to sleep. (His favorite sleeping spot)
 
 
Good night.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm going to guess you took those pics with a flashlight, it has a really neat effect. 
What is that your eel is going into anyways?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> I'm going to guess you took those pics with a flashlight, it has a really neat effect.
> What is that your eel is going into anyways?


Yep.
Just a little plastic pipe thing. I woke up and turned on the lights and he was still asleep in the pipe. He just came out now. Its funny to watch him try to get out of the tube going backwards. (The only way he can get out) I originally put the pipe in there for the TT Eel, but he doesn't seem to like it as much as the Rope Eel does.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Huh.
You probably mentioned this in one of your videos, but your striped raphael catfish is fat. Is it a female?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Huh.
> You probably mentioned this in one of your videos, but your striped raphael catfish is fat. Is it a female?


lol, ya, he/she is very fat. I'm taking a guess that its a female.

EDIT: Actually, it could be a male, seems how the stripes are more of a golden color compared to female Raphaels.... difficult to tell.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> lol, ya, he/she is very fat. I'm taking a guess that its a female.


haha your probably right.
So, have you enjoyed your first week of high school besides the fact that you were sick?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> haha your probably right.
> So, have you enjoyed your first week of high school besides the fact that you were sick?


I'm not sure that I would say that I'm enjoying it. (I'm not a big School fan) Its better than middle school though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

u guys outta spend more time on the chat room!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zakk said:


> u guys outta spend more time on the chat room!


maybe you outta spend less time in the chat room!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> maybe you outta spend less time in the chat room!


lol

Today I'm going to put the TT Eel and the Peacock Eel together in one tank for a size comparison. I'd like to get the Peacock Eel into the 60-Gallon, and he has grown at least 1/2 an inch. Today could be his lucky day. I've been able to hand feed him for the past couple of weeks, so hopefully he won't be constantly hiding.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> maybe you outta spend less time in the chat room!


 
touche! LOL!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol how is it that you are always doing something? Don't you have any days where you do absolutely nothing?

EDIT: lol thought you'd like that Zakk


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL. ur funny!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zakk said:


> LOL. ur funny!


You just made my day Zakk  thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

you most welcome!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

The Peacock Eel is now in the 60-Gallon. He is only about an inch smaller than the TT Eel, and has been doing fine for a few hours now. He is constantly out and swimming around, which surprises me that he isn't hiding.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> The Peacock Eel is now in the 60-Gallon. He is only about an inch smaller than the TT Eel, and has been doing fine for a few hours now. He is constantly out and swimming around, which surprises me that he isn't hiding.


That's good! Must be happy to have all that space!

EDIT: lol a few nights ago I put my betta into my 10 gallon tank that I had lying around the garage. I have never seen a betta swim till now....


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Where was he before? Be careful about what decorations you put with a betta in a bigger tank. Anything with small holes or sharp edges will hurt a betta. They are very curious about such things and will hurt themself.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> Where was he before? Be careful about what decorations you put with a betta in a bigger tank. Anything with small holes or sharp edges will hurt a betta. They are very curious about such things and will hurt themself.


I had him in a 2 gallon (it was temporary) He was in there for a week, while I setup the ten gallon in my room.
I don't think there is anything sharp. He doesn't hang around the bottom much anyways - where most of the rocks and caves are.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Well, I've got some bad news. I can't find the Peacock Eel anywhere. I have a bad feeling that one of the Catfish got him...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

i sure hope that hasnt happened dude!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Zakk said:


> i sure hope that hasnt happened dude!


Same here. I'm not where else he would be. I checked under all of the rocks on the right side of the tank. There is a possibility that he is hiding under a rock on the left side of the tank, but the chances of that are very slim...


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

did ya check?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

You move things too much man, thats a lot of stress on fish.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

well how do you expect him to find his fish if he can't move the rocks around.

hope your eel is okay hoyo, im sure he will pop up somewhere. (is it possible that he got out of the tank?)


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> well how do you expect him to find his fish if he can't move the rocks around.
> 
> hope your eel is okay hoyo, im sure he will pop up somewhere. (is it possible that he got out of the tank?)


He hasn't popped up anywhere yet. It is possible that he got out of the tank, but I searched around it, and there were no dead fish anywhere. Still doesn't look good.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Well, I have some sad news. My Leopard Gecko, the very first lizard that I have ever had, and the very start to my collection, has just past away. So, I'm a bit bummed today. Lost the Leopard Gecko, and possibly the Peacock Eel.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

damn man! thats gotta suck!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Well, I have some sad news. My Leopard Gecko, the very first lizard that I have ever had, and the very start to my collection, has just past away. So, I'm a bit bummed today. Lost the Leopard Gecko, and possibly the Peacock Eel.


aw, im so sorry to hear that. That sucks:-(
I'm crossing my fingers that you will find your Peacock Eel... alive.
If not, hopefully you can figure out what happened to it at least.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I might have to take the entire tank apart again in search of the Peacock Eel. They have been known to hide in the sand substrate, but I don't think he's alive anymore, but I've been wrong before.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Would he come out for food at all?

EDIT: if he was 'eaten' by other fish in the tank, would they leave a skeleton or anything?
EDIT #2: Are you tearing your tank apart now?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Would he come out for food at all?
> 
> EDIT: if he was 'eaten' by other fish in the tank, would they leave a skeleton or anything?
> EDIT #2: Are you tearing your tank apart now?


He hasn't come out at all. I don't think there would be a skeleton, and I probably won't take apart the tank until tomorrow. To late now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

there has to be some sign of him unless the fish that ate him ate him whole.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Are any of your fish large enough to eat him whole?
Can fish eat bones????


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

If he was eaten, it would have been the largest Eclipse Catfish at 6". They can eat fish whole. I'm going to start checking right now, and I'll post whether or not I found him or any remains.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> If he was eaten, it would have been the largest Eclipse Catfish at 6". They can eat fish whole. I'm going to start checking right now, and I'll post whether or not I found him or any remains.


Ugh, that sucks. Hopefully you will find SOMETHING to lead you in the right direction as to where he went....


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I just searched the entire tank, and came up with nothing. Under the rocks, I sifted through the sand, nothing. So it is official that he is dead and most likely was eaten by the catfish.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> I just searched the entire tank, and came up with nothing. Under the rocks, I sifted through the sand, nothing. So it is official that he is dead and most likely was eaten by the catfish.


Sorry to hear that Hoyo.....
Thats gotta suck, as he was so new.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Is your first semester easy or hard?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Is your first semester easy or hard?


So far it has been somewhat easy.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> So far it has been somewhat easy.


You do well in school?

EDIT: Will you be getting another Peacock Eel?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> You do well in school?
> 
> EDIT: Will you be getting another Peacock Eel?


I do well in School.

Not sure. I am hoping too though.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Haha pleco, I didnt mean stop moving things in the tanks around, I meant stop moving fish from tank to tank.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> Haha pleco, I didnt mean stop moving things in the tanks around, I meant stop moving fish from tank to tank.


ohhhhh lol my bad. Sorry bout that.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> I do well in School.
> 
> Not sure. I am hoping too though.


Thats good.

I hope you get another one.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Just came back from the LFS after stocking up on crickets, flakes, ect.
I setup another 10-Gallon, and in it are 5 new Neon Tetras, a new Octo Catfish, and 4 Coryfish. Nothing big and exciting, but something!
I'm working on a video showing the fish at night. I am still working on it, because I haven't caught the Zebra Knife or Spotted Raphael Catfish on camera yet, so it may take another day.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Good to hear from ya again 

You could probably see this coming but, ANOTHER TANK?! Are you crazy?????
So you got some ordinary fish, thats still cool.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Good to hear from ya again
> 
> You could probably see this coming but, ANOTHER TANK?! Are you crazy?????
> So you got some ordinary fish, thats still cool.


Not that cool, but something. I hope to get some more Neon Tetras added to the tank eventually. I just put in the Giant Bumblebee Catfish, until he gets bigger.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

It's still cool from my perspective, but from yours maybe not so much. Maybe you will have more luck with neon tetras than I did. Mine didn't last over two weeks. Although, I called all of them (yes all of them) "Nemo" which turns out to be a cursed name. Every fish that my friends and I have called "Nemo" has died randomly. So don't call any fish "Nemo." lol

Haha I have to ask this, did you add all those fish (neon, otto, corys etc) at once?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> It's still cool from my perspective, but from yours maybe not so much. Maybe you will have more luck with neon tetras than I did. Mine didn't last over two weeks. Although, I called all of them (yes all of them) "Nemo" which turns out to be a cursed name. Every fish that my friends and I have called "Nemo" has died randomly. So don't call any fish "Nemo." lol
> 
> Haha I have to ask this, did you add all those fish (neon, otto, corys etc) at once?


lol

Uh-oh. Ya, I did. lol, dare I ask why?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> lol
> 
> Uh-oh. Ya, I did. lol, dare I ask why?


rofl, ok so you don't cycle your tanks AND you are creating a huge bioload for you filter right off the bat. lol I seriously have no idea how you are so successful with your fish, when you go and break so many fish 'rules'. You're so lucky and hilarious


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> rofl, ok so you don't cycle your tanks AND you are creating a huge bioload for you filter right off the bat. lol I seriously have no idea how you are so successful with your fish, when you go and break so many fish 'rules'. You're so lucky and hilarious


lol, I try my best.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Today I have to see if there are larger Black Bullhead in the 50-Gallon Breeder that need to be put into the 60-Gallon to avoid anyone getting eaten by them. (The worm like Zebra Knife is what worries me) I think the largest is 4" right now, but that's why I need to check.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> lol, I try my best.


and we can't ask for anything more than that 




Hoyo12 said:


> Today I have to see if there are larger Black Bullhead in the 50-Gallon Breeder that need to be put into the 60-Gallon to avoid anyone getting eaten by them. (The worm like Zebra Knife is what worries me) I think the largest is 4" right now, but that's why I need to check.


wait..... im lost...


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> and we can't ask for anything more than that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
Nvm, the largest was about 3-3.5 inches, which doesn't worry me about one the Bullhead eating any of the smaller fish in the 50-Gallon.
EDIT: The Bullhead are constantly hiding, so I don't know what size they are at, and how many there are.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Here is another story:
So, about 8 min. ago while I was listening to my mp3 before going to sleep, there was this very loud boom. I thought one of the kids fell out of bed or something, but it was much louder. The entire room shook. Turns out my mother heard the same thign, and headed outside to check it out. The neighbor across the street came running out also to see what it was. There was nothing. I thought it could have been a car crash near by, but there is no sign of that anywhere. From what I can tell, is that it flew over the house, seems how it was loudest in my room. Strange...


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Here is another story:
> So, about 8 min. ago while I was listening to my mp3 before going to sleep, there was this very loud boom. I thought one of the kids fell out of bed or something, but it was much louder. The entire room shook. Turns out my mother heard the same thign, and headed outside to check it out. The neighbor across the street came running out also to see what it was. There was nothing. I thought it could have been a car crash near by, but there is no sign of that anywhere. From what I can tell, is that it flew over the house, seems how it was loudest in my room. Strange...


weird.........
lol you said you thought it might have been one of the 'kids' falling out of their bed. How many siblings do you got????


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> weird.........
> lol you said you thought it might have been one of the 'kids' falling out of their bed. How many siblings do you got????


Just three. My sister, and two brothers. I'm the oldest out of the bunch, and they annoy me sooooo much.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I wish I wasn't the oldest. I wish I was the middle child, I've always wanted an older brother.
Do your siblings like fish as well?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> I wish I wasn't the oldest. I wish I was the middle child, I've always wanted an older brother.
> Do your siblings like fish as well?


None of them like fish like I do. 
My two brothers are into sports, and my sister is just one of the strangest little girls you would ever meet. She gives Blondes a bad name, lol.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> None of them like fish like I do.
> My two brothers are into sports, and my sister is just one of the strangest little girls you would ever meet. She gives Blondes a bad name, lol.


ahahahahhahahahahahhahaha your so nice!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> ahahahahhahahahahahhahaha your so nice!


Yep

Its been really sad around here lately.
Yesterday a girl in High School, Sophomore, decided to hang herself. I've known her for three years now, and I didn't understand why she dicided to end her life. Her boyfriened is in a mental hosptial, saying that he will also commit suicide. He was just kicked out of School for having drugs, so he has nothing left now in his life. The story is longer, but I'll just keep it there. Last year two girls decided to commit suicide, and they were seniors. 
Suicide Central...


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Yep
> 
> Its been really sad around here lately.
> Yesterday a girl in High School, Sophomore, decided to hang herself. I've known her for three years now, and I didn't understand why she dicided to end her life. Her boyfriened is in a mental hosptial, saying that he will also commit suicide. He was just kicked out of School for having drugs, so he has nothing left now in his life. The story is longer, but I'll just keep it there. Last year two girls decided to commit suicide, and they were seniors.
> Suicide Central...


:sad: thats awful. Suicide is such a sad thing.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Anything new with your fishies????


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Anything new with your fishies????


Thanks for reminding me! I have to start editing the video I recorded, an get it uploaded yet. Nothing new has happened, but, like usual, I am looking for something new.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Whats the video about?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Whats the video about?


The aquariums at night. A lot more activity than during the day.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

how can you see anything if its at night?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> how can you see anything if its at night?


lol, the camera has a little light on it, so you can see the fish.:wink:


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

oh thats neat. i wish my camera had a little light on it, that would be very useful actually.

EDIT: do you know when you will have the video posted?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> oh thats neat. i wish my camera had a little light on it, that would be very useful actually.
> 
> EDIT: do you know when you will have the video posted?


Not sure.... I'll get started right now.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol okidoki


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Finished.
Songs are Scared and Taker Me Under by Three Days Grace
[YT]aTPwRWrlr9c[/YT]


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Was that food floating around in the tanks?
Hey! you showed your new tank with the neons and ottos and stuff!

lol i can't believe I didn't notice this before but, are your tanks on the floor???? 

EDIT: ok i was just looking at your public profile. is that pic by your name you?????!!!!!!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Was that food floating around in the tanks?
> Hey! you showed your new tank with the neons and ottos and stuff!
> 
> lol i can't believe I didn't notice this before but, are your tanks on the floor????
> ...


Probably
Yep

Just the 20-Gallon and 60-Gallon.
And yes, that's me.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Probably
> Yep
> 
> Just the 20-Gallon and 60-Gallon.
> And yes, that's me.


lol its nice to put the voice to the face (although it is hard to see)


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> lol its nice to put the voice to the face (although it is hard to see)


lol

So, once again, I was talking to ne of my friends, and he has a little brother and sister that purchased to baby turtles a few months ago, and no longer want them. They were just going to release them, but i said I would pay for them and take them off his hands if his parents are OK with it. So, I guess I am hoping to have to new additions soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

dude! what kinda turtles?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Turtles?! Where are you going to put them?????


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Good golly, now it's turtles. Yes, where ARE they going to go?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I wish I could have as many pets as him.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> I wish I could have as many pets as him.


It is very possible when you are a kid and your responsibilities are fewer. I have have a lot of pets at age 27 and it is a lot of work because of all the extra responsibilites I have compared to age 15. As of now I have three rats, three dogs, 2 fish tanks (55 & 125 gallon), and a hermit crab terrarium (75 gallon). The rats don't live but for about 4 years or so and when they're gone I am not replacing them because I barely have time for them as it is.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Well, his mother his very.... "strict"? She doesn't really allow him to do very much, such as go to friends house, ect. So she won't sell the turtles, which really sucks... They were about 3", and I'm not sure what they were, because he didn't know what they were. So I will have to keep looking for an exotic fish....
Also, I am locked in my room for the next few days, because I might have the "Swine Flu". Went to School the entire day feeling like [email protected]#. More than 10% of the school is out sick with the "Swine Flu". I'm waiting to see when they cancel school for a bit...
lol, and I was called a "geek" by a "Retarded" person at school, LOL, funniest moment of the day. 
Fun stuff....


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Well, his mother his very.... "strict"? She doesn't really allow him to do very much, such as go to friends house, ect. So she won't sell the turtles, which really sucks... They were about 3", and I'm not sure what they were, because he didn't know what they were. So I will have to keep looking for an exotic fish....
> Also, I am locked in my room for the next few days, because I might have the "Swine Flu". Went to School the entire day feeling like [email protected]#. More than 10% of the school is out sick with the "Swine Flu". I'm waiting to see when they cancel school for a bit...
> lol, and I was called a "geek" by a "Retarded" person at school, LOL, funniest moment of the day.
> Fun stuff....


so no turtles eh? sucks.....

lol im sick as well. for all i know I could have swine flu.... my school is being very cautious about all sick students because they are "expecting an outbreak of swine flu" at my school. My school is keeping kids' symptoms logged lol
so i stayed home today after a miserable day yesterday.....

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im guessing by "Retarded" you are hinting to mentally challenged? ah how i love those kids. they make high school so much better


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> so no turtles eh? sucks.....
> 
> lol im sick as well. for all i know I could have swine flu.... my school is being very cautious about all sick students because they are "expecting an outbreak of swine flu" at my school. My school is keeping kids' symptoms logged lol
> so i stayed home today after a miserable day yesterday.....
> ...


Ya, sucks... I dislike his mom very much, lol, and she hates my guts.

Hope you get better soon.

lol, you're so nice. Ya, once I told my friends about it, they wouldn't stop laughing about it for about 20min.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Ya, sucks... I dislike his mom very much, lol, and she hates my guts.
> 
> Hope you get better soon.
> 
> lol, you're so nice. Ya, once I told my friends about it, they wouldn't stop laughing about it for about 20min.


why does she hate you????

lets hope neither of us start making pig sounds or grow a swirly tail!!!! lol jk

well they do add some amusement to the overly long lunch period. There is this kid that is like at least 6 feet tall. he is probably around 21???? cuz sometimes they have to complete like 8 years of high school or something.... 
anyways he scared me on my first day of grade nine last year  i was walking behind him (telling myself how short I am compared to him) and all of a sudden he swung around and gave me a goofy grin and waved. I was so surprised that I got scared at first  my friends laughed at me.
he later put a bucket on his head and called himself invisible LOL


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> why does she hate you????
> 
> lets hope neither of us start making pig sounds or grow a swirly tail!!!! lol jk
> 
> ...


Well, on the last day of School last year, I asked him and one other friend if they wanted to head over to get a burger just down the road about 1/2 mile away, and we would get picked up from there and head over to my house. So we get done eating, and I say to them "lets walk to my house". So we went towards my house, about 8 miles away, or more, and we had a good time. Now, the one mom found this out when she called him, and she was pissed, lol. And then he came home with a sun burn, which made her even more upset. lol, but I guess that's my life, pissing people off.

lol

lol, again!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Well, on the last day of School last year, I asked him and one other friend if they wanted to head over to get a burger just down the road about 1/2 mile away, and we would get picked up from there and head over to my house. So we get done eating, and I say to them "lets walk to my house". So we went towards my house, about 8 miles away, or more, and we had a good time. Now, the one mom found this out when she called him, and she was pissed, lol. And then he came home with a sun burn, which made her even more upset. lol, but I guess that's my life, pissing people off.
> 
> lol
> 
> lol, again!


aw that sucks. sounds like a very protective parent.... hey, she should be glad you guys got some exercise.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> aw that sucks. sounds like a very protective parent.... hey, she should be glad you guys got some exercise.


lol, like we don't get any exercise?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol i guess i was aiming that more at myself. im a lazy butt, not into sports, in fact i suck at sports, and although I enjoy running I can never bring myself to just go out and do it. I can't wait till next semester when I have gym. Then exercising is fun cuz you got friends with you, and most of the time something happens that makes you laugh.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Pleco, quick question. How much did you pay for your panda cories?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

uhhhh cant remember exactly, i can try to find a receipt if you would like....
it was probably some sort of deal like 5 for $15.00 or something. I don't think that they were very cheap


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

Ya i know, i saw them and they were 6$ a fish!!! thats just way to much


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

All the good fish are expensive.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> All the good fish are expensive.


lol, I completely agree. 

Not much has happened lately.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

You feeling better today?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> You feeling better today?


Not really. The same as yesterday.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

You go to school today?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> You go to school today?


Nope.


So, I knew that my 16" Cuban Knight Anole needed some more space, and I found this idea on youtube. I had a 10-Gallon aquarium with a cracked side, and seems how I only collect fish now, and no longer reptiles, I had no use for it. So, I broke the bottom of the tank, pulled out all of the glass, and stuck it ontop of another 10-Gallon.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow thats pretty clever. Your lizard must love you right now!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Wow thats pretty clever. Your lizard must love you right now!


Thanks.

Not much has happened.... I'm looking for something new.... not much luck right now...


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Hoyo12 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Not much has happened.... I'm looking for something new.... not much luck right now...


It might be a good thing though. At this rate you'll have more animals than a pet store by the time you are 18.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> It might be a good thing though. At this rate you'll have more animals than a pet store by the time you are 18.


lol its so true.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Look at like this. It's going to be hard to find a woman to marry you in 5-6 years that is going to be ok with 200 pets.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Ghost Knife said:


> Look at like this. It's going to be hard to find a woman to marry you in 5-6 years that is going to be ok with 200 pets.


lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

GK is right though!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Zakk said:


> GK is right though!


Well, I've got awhile before I can start thinking about getting married, lol.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Hoyo12 said:


> Well, I've got awhile before I can start thinking about getting married, lol.


Very true, but it will give you something to think about by the time you graduate high school.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol!!!!!! im sure there are plenty of girls out there that would enjoy his fish. Guys aren't the only ones who like them 

But yes, it is a good point and is something to think about.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, well, its been awhile. Not much has happened... lol
A few fish have moved into different tanks, the Centipede Knife died last week, which is unknown why... sucks...
I also have a new turtle. Found at the pond after a guy dumped something into the pond. I went over and saw a very large turtle, but it got away. So I walked around and found a little one. He was "shutting down" because it was too cold. Wasn't very hard to catch him. He would not of made it through the next day. He is very under weight, and hopefully I can get him back to good health. Pics later.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

You gotta stop killing fish man its a big waste of money and fish
Kudos to the turtle tho


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> You gotta stop killing fish man its a big waste of money and fish
> Kudos to the turtle tho


tallonebball, you're making it sound like he is killing his fish on purpose.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think he is doing it on purpose but I do think it is partly his fault


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah.... I guess you could argue that.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

And don't get me wrong, I think he definitely cares about his pets, I just think he has too much on his hands and needs to pick fish that he wants to keep instead of picking a new "favorite" every week which leads to the death of one of his old favorites.
A centipede knifefish really should have a specialized tank all for itself and it should also be given specialized care, not bought on a whim and put into a tank with other fish it has to compete with, it most likely died of stress or not getting enough food.
I get the enthusiasm but I think you should more work on making the tanks as perfect for you certain favorite fish as you can as opposed to buying fish after fish.
So do I think your mean to kill your fish? no
Do I think you are partly to blame for their deaths? yep


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

It is especially hard while in school. Can't devote all that much time to your tanks. I know I'm finding that hard right now.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

ah jeez, more yelling... just like home! lol
Alright, it has been three weeks and soon to be 4 weeks that I have not purchased a new fish. The centipede was specially cared for. I would of loved to put him into the 60-Gallon, but I knew that he wouldn't be able to get the food he needed. So he was in the 10-Gallon. He was fed Tubifex, which he obviously was eating or else he would not of lasted this long. Why one day, after being in the tank for a week and have everything go OK, that he would suddenly start having problems out of no where, I don't know. Things happen, and when you have over 40 different species of fish, things can go "down hill". 
Now, I could have said a lot of bad things... I've been pretty pissed lately.... all of the High Schoolers above us freshmen are giving us a bunch of sh%$. Family is constantly fighting. It's hell. I don't need this too. 
Life is fun....


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I could have said a lot of bad things too lol
But you made my point, you have a crap load of things going on and you have 40 different fish to take care of as well along with your reptiles, its too much. Collecting fish isn't what you should be doing, caring for them is what you should be doing, and I'm not saying you don't care, im just saying there might not be enough caring to go around.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh and welcome to being a freshman, thats what all freshman go through and it all pays off by the time your a senior, I may have been an exception because I was a huge freshman and i played varsity basketball but even then I got a little S^*! sometimes.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah we all go through it..... school sucks...... but I find that boys get it harder than girls in a sense.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, I'm heading out to the homecoming game today with a few friends, and we have to make sure we don't stay out too long, because a few Sophomores and Seniors are going "Freshmen Hunting" at 10:00pm. Its just stupid. 
Anywho, its been a few days now, and the turtle is doing alright. He has been eating, but still has a lot of weight to gain. He doesn't have shell rot, but his shell doesn't look to well, for some reason. 
And that is it for today. Nothing big has really happened lately.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, freshmen hunting. My school hasn't done much like that. We are a pretty decent school that way..... but most students are druggies so....

Hope the turtle gets better soon.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

A freshmen was beat today by a group of sophomores. Police were involved. Pretty bad stuff, I left just before it happened, lol.
Good times though. Our team lost 0 to 30 something, and it was cold, lol.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

A few seniors at a high school near my area took I think it was 5 freshmen boys and took them into the woods and paddled them until they couldn't walk..... they will be going to court when they turn 18.
Glad I don't go to that school, or yours! lol 

Can you get any pics of your turtle?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, sounds...awkward.

Here are a few pics.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Awww its so cute!
How big is it?
What tank is it in?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

He is about 5", and is in a 50-Gallon Breeder Tank.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Hoyo12 said:


> He is about 5", and is in a 50-Gallon Breeder Tank.


I actually saved a small turtle that was trying to cross the street near my workplace yesterday. He kept trying to run as I picked him. He was black with yellow stripes and his shell was just a basic green. I guess he was just a type of box turtle, but he could have been a Yellow Sawback.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

As usual, not much has happened, if you can believe it. I have been talking to a few people about getting a new Knife, and one person will have two new Knives in on Monday, not sure what they will be. And the other is will be heading to Uruguay in search of some rare Knives. He will be back after Thanks Giving....
I did make a new video though. It's of the 60-Gallon during the day.
[YT]lfmP-yXHmT4[/YT]
Songs are by Three Days Grace, as usual
-The Good Life
-World So Cold
-Life Starts Now


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

love the turtle. how old is he?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

StripesAndFins said:


> love the turtle. how old is he?


Not sure. As I said, someone dumped him off in the cold by the pond by my house with one other, which is much larger, and I can't seem to get.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

lol, somehow I double posted. My bad.

Anyway, I'll try to make a new video of the turtle.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Can't wait to see him in action! lol


----------



## Lewisoboy007 (Nov 15, 2009)

very nice tanks there dude


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

i just sat and read 33 pages of this post and its awsom to see how much you love your animals you are truly an insperation to us all i realy hope this post isnt dead as its been almost a month since the last post keep us up to date on ur tanks and pets im realy intrested


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Sheesh, haven't been on in awhile, lol. 
Well, lots of things have gone on, some bad and some good. 
The turtle, unfortunately did not make it.  Due to the poor diet that he had from his original owner the bottom on the shell was sunken in. He ate, but he slowly became weaker, and weaker, and finally I found him one day at the bottom of the tank motionless. It sucks, but I was not sure of what else could have been wrong with him when I found him. 
Here are a few pics and a video of the tanks currently, and some info about them.
The 60-Gallon. Not much has happened that I can think of. Two months ago I stopped at my LFS for the weekly supply of crickets, etc. and saw a Pike Cichlid with ich. I've always loved Pike Cichlids, (One of my favorite species of Cichlid) so I did purchase him, and brought him back to good health. I immediately began treating him, and he healed up for fine. I also added the Hybrid African Cichlid to the tank, because in the other tank he was beating everyone up, and killed the Firemouth. Now I know what your thinking, "Why put a killer fish in your tank!?". Well, I had a thought. A strange thought, but I was right, and it has been three weeks that he has been in the tank with no issues. I put him in the 60-Gallon, because there is no one large enough to fight. It would be like a grown man picking on a little kid, lol. 
 
 
 
The 20-Gallon Native tank. This is the tank that had the Puffers, but I treated the tank with 'Algaefix' not knowing that it can kill your fish, and people have had a lot of bad experience with it. I ended up killing the Ceylon Puffer, and giving one of the GSPs fin-rot. They were all really messed up, but seem to be doing much better. I had to drain the 20-Gallon and move the Puffers to a different tank. 
[YT]DGuhdm8OrJg[/YT]
The 50-Gallon Breeder tank. This seems to be the most empty tank. Not much going on with it, lol. 
Currently has: 
3x Goldfish
1x Rainbow Shark
1x Zebra Knife
2x Spotted Pictus Catfish
and the newest, _Boulengerella maculata_ that I got 2 weeks ago.
 
 
And not much has happened with Bearded Dragons, Chinese Water Dragon, and Cuban Knight Anole. 
 
 
 
Well, that's a big update for you guys. It's not everything, but most of it.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

link the legend said:


> i just sat and read 33 pages of this post and its awsom to see how much you love your animals you are truly an insperation to us all i realy hope this post isnt dead as its been almost a month since the last post keep us up to date on ur tanks and pets im realy intrested


Wow. Thank you for the very kind words.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Hoyo!!!! lol thought you had stopped dropping in to FF
Glad to see most things are on the positive side, sorry to hear about the turtle and puffers though. Wow whatever tank is the one in the first picture - good job on the setup  It looks stunning!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Hey Hoyo!!!! lol thought you had stopped dropping in to FF
> Glad to see most things are on the positive side, sorry to hear about the turtle and puffers though. Wow whatever tank is the one in the first picture - good job on the setup  It looks stunning!


Thanks, that is the 60-Gallon.


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

your new camera is alot better the pics are awsom and i love the video what tank and when did you get a cray


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

link the legend said:


> your new camera is alot better the pics are awsom and i love the video what tank and when did you get a cray


Thanks, and actually I am using the same camera, but I found a photo editing program that I am currently using to sharpen the photos, etc. I may have an awful camera, but I got computer skillz, lol.
Got the Cray a week ago.;-)


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Few pics that I've been working on for a school project of the BGK.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Cool effects. You got to do a school project on your fish?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Cool effects. You got to do a school project on your fish?


lol, yep. Need two pics of anything, and they need to be "spiffed" up a bit.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

That's cool.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

What size tank is your water dragon in? is it a 20 with a 20 wire top on it?
Don't water dragons get rather large?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> What size tank is your water dragon in? is it a 20 with a 20 wire top on it?
> Don't water dragons get rather large?


Yes sir, Water Dragons do get fairly large, unless female. A custom built cage will be made for him once he is larger. He is currently 16" in a 10 Gallon with a 10-Gallon Wire Top, similar to the Cuban Knight Anole which is also 16" but has a regular 10-Gallon on-top.;-)


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

lol love the modified avatar pic happy xmas lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

link the legend said:


> lol love the modified avatar pic happy xmas lol


lol, thanks.
So today when I walked into my local Petco, and I had one of the workers that knew me walk up to me and say that she had a fish that they needed to get rid of. So she brought me over to a tank with some Oscars and JD's, and under one of the rocks you could see a little blue fish. They had no idea what it was, and said that it had come with the Oscars and JD's, and they needed to get rid of it because the Oscars were attempting to eat it. And of course I took him home. He's only 1/2" possibly 1" and seems to be a Cobalt Blue Zebra Cichlid, _Maylandia callainos_.
 
 
 
 
Also today I did something that many people would find strange. I did Puffer fish dentistry. The Avocado Puffer had fairly long teeth when I first purchased it, but I didn't really think to much about it. But he has stopped eating due to the size of his teeth. So today I was able to put the puffer into some "Clove Oil", knock him out, take him out and cut his teeth. I did it once at 3:00pm on the top jaw, and ran out of time getting the bottom. (Didn't want him out of the water too long) I put him in the 2nd bowl of water without Clove Oil, and he slowly came back. I then attempted to get the bottom jaw at 8:00pm. The bottom jaw was a bit larger, and harder to get at, but I did manage to clip a small bit off. Now the scary part. I then put him back into the 2nd bowl, but he was not breathing. 4 min. later and I had said that he was gone.(Dead) BUT, I then saw him begin to breathe, and eventually start to move his fins. He is now back in his tank, doing just fine. I may have to attempt to get the bottom jaw once again another day. Crazy stuff.:fish:


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

cool story wiked fish there did you get him free as they had to get rid??


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

LOL you could start a fish dentistry business.  jk
I've never heard of anyone doing what you did lol....wow

Nice fish btw


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> LOL you could start a fish dentistry business.  jk
> I've never heard of anyone doing what you did lol....wow
> 
> Nice fish btw


lol, sometimes you have to do some strange things in the fish keeping hobby. 
Unfortunately he is still having trouble eating. I fear that I didn't cut the bottom jaw low enough. But I don't want to stress hm out too much. 

And another 'bummer'. One of my friends that left to Uruguay on Thanksgiving didn't come back with very much. Said that they had three times more rain than last time, making it more difficult to catch the fish. And he said that they didn't see any Knives, which I was hoping that he would return with a few like the last trip. But he planning a trip to Peru in January, so hopefully they have better luck there. 

And the Cichlid is doing just fine in his new home.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

link the legend said:


> cool story wiked fish there did you get him free as they had to get rid??


Yep, got him for free.


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

i just ordered 20 new fish for my tanks now to decide whats going were
all small fish glow light tetra guppies endlers
and then my babys i carnt wait for these little guys and girls
a pair of Dwarf Gourami
a pair of Powder Blue Dwarf Gourami 
a pair of Dwarf Blood Red Gourami
and 2 pairs of Threadfin Rainbowfish


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

link the legend said:


> i just ordered 20 new fish for my tanks now to decide whats going were
> all small fish glow light tetra guppies endlers
> and then my babys i carnt wait for these little guys and girls
> a pair of Dwarf Gourami
> ...


Sounds cool. Don't forget to post pics when they arrive.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I will hopefully be ordering a new Knife on Monday! But I can't say anything for sure... hopefully it works out.


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

i wanted a BGK but its not compatible with the other fish i keep so itd mean a whole change round 
the glolight tetra i orderd had sold out so they sent black neons still cool up dateed sig lets u no were everything is now
just hopeing i dont lose any now as were very cold when arrived there not bad at the moment still swimming and getting more active all the time will keep you posted

pics as soon as i know how to get them on hear


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

link the legend said:


> i wanted a BGK but its not compatible with the other fish i keep so itd mean a whole change round
> the glolight tetra i orderd had sold out so they sent black neons still cool up dateed sig lets u no were everything is now
> just hopeing i dont lose any now as were very cold when arrived there not bad at the moment still swimming and getting more active all the time will keep you posted
> 
> pics as soon as i know how to get them on hear


Can't wait for the pics.

I just ordered a new Knife today. It should arrive either Tuesday or Wednesday. It is also from the same guy that I got the Zebra Knife from. And as for the specific name of this Knife, that's a secret. ;-):lol:


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

You always keep your new fish a mystery.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> You always keep your new fish a mystery.


I never reveal the ID of the fish until it arrives, because if it was to be DOA, then it would be a bit of a let down... but then again, you wouldn't know what the fish was in the first place... lol


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

thats a novel way of thinking lol i havent lost any so im hopeing i wont now all look happy and helthy
how do i put pics on hear lol im the the gratest with computer skills


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

link the legend said:


> thats a novel way of thinking lol i havent lost any so im hopeing i wont now all look happy and helthy
> how do i put pics on hear lol im the the gratest with computer skills


There is a button labeled "Attachments" when you are typing a reply, etc. I just use an image hosting site like http://imageshack.us/


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah I use, I think, photobucket for my pics. I upload them to photobucket and then copy their image link to FF.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

I was testing a tank divider that I had made, and had to make sure that the Zebra Knife couldn't get through it, so I put him on the other side which gave me the perfect moment to get some pics. Not the best, but something.
He is about 6", and is in a 50-Gallon Breeder tank.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

It has arrived. 
The Carapo Knife, _Gymnotus carapo_. He is eight inches, and just arrived today. Expensive, but completely worth it. (To me ) Pics are not very good, took them the moment I released him into the tank. And he is about 8-9".
Pics!
 
 
 
 
 
 
It's like a monster Zebra Knife, _Gymnotus pedanopterus_


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice knife! Never seen that kind before!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Nice knife! Never seen that kind before!


Thank you! I have been reading about this guy for the past few months, but I was looking for any other new Knives that may have been a bit cheaper, but I came up with nothing. So, I decided to purchase this "beautiful" Knife. Just an amazing fish.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

What tank is it currently in?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> What tank is it currently in?


For now, the 20-Gallon, but not permanently. I want to be able to observe his aggression first. I've been told that they can be really aggressive, and I have been told that they are fairly peaceful. Only time will tell.;-)


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

i got six fry
but unfortanatly i lost my female blood red dwarf gourami
pics will follow soon sorry bout time its taken 
also the new knife you got is so cool 
spoke to me missis today and when we move house im getting my own fish room so will finaly be able to get my knifes woop
dont no when im moving yet tho


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow, lucky. Your own fish room! I have asked my parents about that, i got a definite 
"N-O spells NO" lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

link the legend said:


> i got six fry
> but unfortanatly i lost my female blood red dwarf gourami
> pics will follow soon sorry bout time its taken
> also the new knife you got is so cool
> ...


lol, glad my bedroom is like a fish room. Can't wait to see the Knife if you end up getting one. 


<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Wow, lucky. Your own fish room! I have asked my parents about that, i got a definite
> "N-O spells NO" lol


lol

So, I took two 3 1/2" Goldfish, and put them into the 20-Gallon. Now in a sense, it is kind of observing the aggression of the Knife. I turned off the light and walked away. 30 min. later I came back, turned the light on, and was surprised to see the Goldfish both in one piece. Not even a scratch. How ever, it maybe that the Knife isn't used to is surroundings yet, and may become more aggressive as time goes on. Like I said, I have been told that they are extremely aggressive, and I've been told that they are peaceful. You never know until you observe it yourself. (And the goldfish ate all of the poop, etc, that was on the bottom of the tank! You gotta love Goldfish, lol, less work for me)


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Well that seems like a pretty good sign to me, even if he may not be not 100% comfortable yet. I think that if he was a super aggressive fish, that wouldnt have hindered him from attacking them. but thats just my opinion.


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

thats a good idea right i got pics at last but bad news again i lost my male dwarf powder blue gourami over night very upset as it costs alot to ship from my suplyers thats the second gourami i lost in as many days so hopeing no more will keep you up to date now to figure out how to put these pics on 
yay it worked 
second pic in is my now dead powder blue dwarf gourami 
and the tube looking thing in the whole tank pic at the top is the floating fry tank


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Well that seems like a pretty good sign to me, even if he may not be not 100% comfortable yet. I think that if he was a super aggressive fish, that wouldnt have hindered him from attacking them. but thats just my opinion.


I completely agree with you. I even left them in over night, and woke up to see that they were both still alive and still in perfect condition. I still want to wait a little bit and get him to eat first. He has only eaten a small feeder minnow, but hasn't eaten any earthworms yet. Hopefully I can get him to do that today. For Christmas I am hoping to get a 55-Gallon with a stand so that I can put the 60-Gallon on top and the new 55 underneath. And that would be where the Carapo would go. 


link the legend said:


> thats a good idea right i got pics at last but bad news again i lost my male dwarf powder blue gourami over night very upset as it costs alot to ship from my suplyers thats the second gourami i lost in as many days so hopeing no more will keep you up to date now to figure out how to put these pics on
> yay it worked
> second pic in is my now dead powder blue dwarf gourami
> and the tube looking thing in the whole tank pic at the top is the floating fry tank


Sorry to hear about the loss of the Dwarf Gourami. I never had any luck with them, lol, they always ended dying within a few weeks or so. And had a tank similar to yours 5 years ago, but it was a 40-Gallon with all kinds on community fish. Neons Tetras, Gouramis, Goldfish, Guppies, other Live bearers, Cory fish (One that I still have today), and a Pleco (Another that I still have today). It was a beautiful tank, but I guess I'm just too attached to the more exotic stuff, lol.
Very nice tank btw.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah with the whole dwarf gourami thing, some people have lots of luck with them, and others don't.
I made the mistake of putting two in a 20 gallon..... within a week one killed the other. But the one I had left lived for years, I lost him maybe a year ago... and now that 20 gallon tank is in the garage lol
Maybe you (link the legend) could try getting a pearl gourami - I have one of those I find that they are much hardier than the dwarfs. They are extremely pretty, and would make a great main focus in your tank as they can get up to 5"


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

i think ill stick with what i got for now just hope for the best with the remaning fish


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

i want your fish room hoyo
and i would neva leave a tank empty id have to fill it even if it meant leaving it in the garage your parents would soon get sick of it in there they would make you move it to your room (bonus then you get what you wanted in the first place)
shurely they wuldnt make you get rid of fish if youd already put them in the tank just an idea
also iv been looking at new houses and i found a soulition to my fish room problem
hoyo i need to thank you for the idea of a huge tank with only 1 viewing port what i am planing to do is build an out house and at the end of the out house have a huge pond to the same hight as the roof of the out house but still coverd heated and all the rest of it i want to seperate the out house with tanks in it and probly washer dryer any way the pond for lack of a better word with a huge glass wall (possibly perspects) so thats my plans also i will have 2 salt water tanks but nothing huge as cost is to much just want some sea horses and clowns and tangs my missis likes the finding nemo fish thats about as fas as her knolage of fish goes "she wants nemo" 
any way future wait and see thats what i say


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Spent more money... 
I will be making a new "Christmas Special" video on... well... Christmas, lol. It will show everything that is new and old. Not sure what I will be getting for Christmas, so I can't say for sure what will be new.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Honestly, how much more room can u find in your room for more stuff????!!!!
Its crazy how much you are fitting in your room.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Honestly, how much more room can u find in your room for more stuff????!!!!
> Its crazy how much you are fitting in your room.


lol, you can always make more room.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Finally, a new video. 
Happy Holidays everyone.
[YT]j8WXwGgzlBQ[/YT]


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice tanks. They look very natural. Good luck with all the rearranging lol. hope your fish dont get too stressed out.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Nice tanks. They look very natural. Good luck with all the rearranging lol. hope your fish dont get too stressed out.


lol, thanks.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Had the family over today for a little get-together, and showed them the fish room. That included my two cousins, both 8 years old. They thought that it would be funny to un-plug the filter on the Centipede Knife and Glass Knife tank. Haha, it wasn't funny. Didn't find out until it was too late. Not enough current in the tank or oxygen, and it was too much for the Centipede. Also lost a few feeders, but that isn't a big deal, lol. Went and bought an Air Pump just as a back-up, just in case.
Next time I will be keeping a VERY close eye on the two demons next they are over, lol. 
But I had a friend give me a call to go over and pickup a few fish that he was trying to get rid of, so I'm not as upset.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

omgosh!!!!! they killed your fish!!!!!!!  holy moly. that sucks. 
when you mentioned something about that happening in your video, I just kind of laughed thinking it wld never happen.... well something pretty bad happened 
i rarely let devil children up in my room - unless i stand over them the entire time. lol

well hope your next post will be some good news.

what fish are you picking up? anything exciting?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> omgosh!!!!! they killed your fish!!!!!!!  holy moly. that sucks.
> when you mentioned something about that happening in your video, I just kind of laughed thinking it wld never happen.... well something pretty bad happened
> i rarely let devil children up in my room - unless i stand over them the entire time. lol
> 
> ...


Having the other side of the family over, and an 8 year old and a two year old will be attending. And the 8 year old is INSANE. Acts like a cat or dog, extremely rude, doesn't care about anyone besides herself, and will do anything that she want's. I didn't move anything around yet, because after spending 2 hours yesterday on the tank I just didn't feel like it, lol. It would be a pity to have the 60-Gallon fall on my cousin... :chair:

Anyway, the new fish are nothing too exciting, but I like them, lol. He was trying to get rid of a few baby cichlids and a few others. I grabbed 3 2 1/2" Nimbochromis Livingstonii and 2 3" Four-Lined Pictus Catfish. Perfect for my Cichlid breeding idea, lol.
I'll get pics in a bit.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Anyway, the new fish are nothing too exciting, but I like them, lol. He was trying to get rid of a few baby cichlids and a few others. I grabbed 3 2 1/2" Nimbochromis Livingstonii and 2 3" Four-Lined Pictus Catfish. Perfect for my Cichlid breeding idea, lol.
> I'll get pics in a bit.


I can't seem to upload the pics for some reason... I'll give it a try later. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> I can't seem to upload the pics for some reason... I'll give it a try later. Sorry for the delay.


Still can't get them uploaded. Not sure why. 

Today I have a yet another project to get working on.
The Chinese Water Dragon, for some reason, cannot stay in the water for more than a few minutes without starting to shut down and slowly drown. I can't risk it anymore. I have decided that I will drain the 50-Gallon breeder tank and put him into it. Sucks because I'll be taking down my 2nd largest tank in the room, lol, but it's for a good cause. All of the fish will be put into different tanks. Some will go in the 60 and others in different 10-Gallons. (I have 3 empty 10-Gallons ) He will have a lot more space than what he has now. Just hope that the few fish that will be going into the 60 get along with everyone. (I will have to watch and observe them before I drain the tank, just in case something goes wrong)


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Why can't you just drain the tank that he is in?
Or put a heater in the water?
Wouldn't that be simpler than draining another tank and shifting fish around?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Why can't you just drain the tank that he is in?
> Or put a heater in the water?
> Wouldn't that be simpler than draining another tank and shifting fish around?


But right now he only has 20-Gallons to move around in, and he is about 20". Which means that he wouldn't have very much room for a shallow water dish. With 50-Gallons he will have plenty of room. And more room to grow.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh so you are moving into a bigger tank permanently?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Oh so you are moving into a bigger tank permanently?


Well, once he gets around 3 feet he will be put into a larger tank again. But that could be a few more years yet. It's all confusing stuff, lol. 

The four catfish (2 Spotted Pictus, 2 4-Lined) have been in for about 5 min. now, and haven't seen anyone interested in them, which is good.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I am uber confused as to what you are talking about, but oh well lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> I am uber confused as to what you are talking about, but oh well lol


lol, hopefully it all makes sense once it's all done. 

The newest false gar (Can't remember the name) was added to the tank, or actually added himself to the tank, lol. I had him in a container, put in a feeder so that he was full before he entered the 60-Gallon, and he grabbed it, the jumped a foot in the air and landed in the tank. :lol: He seems to really like the Needle Nose Gar. They are side by side in the tank, and will not leave each-other alone. So far, so good.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Your working on a fish project on the last day of 2009 lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Your working on a fish project on the last day of 2009 lol


lol

Finally done. 5 hours later, lol. Pic of his new setup. Much better than before, but could still be better.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

*20 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

EDIT: your tank looks good BTW


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> *20 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> EDIT: your tank looks good BTW


lol, thanks.

4 min. of 2010., lol


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

tbh i started reading this and got to like page 5 and decided to see how many pages there was and noticed 36 so i just tossed the towel in, yall should really exchange im's or cell phone numbers or something lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

daniel89 said:


> tbh i started reading this and got to like page 5 and decided to see how many pages there was and noticed 36 so i just tossed the towel in, yall should really exchange im's or cell phone numbers or something lol


lol, I never thought that it would get this long. Pretty much just a log of everything new and whats been going on. Just look for pics and videos and skip all of the boring stuff, lol.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

So I guess it's been awhile since I last posted pics, and I finally found a site that works to upload images, lol.
I recently purchased two Red Empress Cichlids from a friend of mine that is moving to California, and by the looks of it one may be a male. (First pic is huge, sorry, lol)
















And the Nimobrchromis livingstonii, which two of them seemed to have already "Paired up" with one another, so once they get larger hopefully we will see some babies from them. The tank now has sand, this pic was taken the day that they were put into the tank.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

They look nice,
lol are those plastic cups in the tank?!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> They look nice,
> lol are those plastic cups in the tank?!


Yes...lol, thought they would make a good hiding place for them, lol. They seem to like it, and it didn't cost me a penny.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Yes...lol, thought they would make a good hiding place for them, lol. They seem to like it, and it didn't cost me a penny.


lol thats smart. I have actually seen tank displays with broken bottles, plastic things, pipes, and then cichlids swimming around. It was supposed to show how fish can still survive in water that has been polluted by man.
It was neat, I still go for the more natural look, but I liked that tank.

Okay I have a question that I just remembered now, from one of your recent videos. It was the one where you showed this creature... lol I don't remember exactly what it was.... but it had this cave in the sand. How did u make that? Did you stack up rocks and then just cover the cave with sand? lol hopefully you can figure out what I am talking about, cuz it was really cool and I want to know how you did it.

EDIT: OH WOW. I just found the video, and re-watched it. Its not a sand cave... you just have a rock that is sand coloured... lol i must have watched that video late at night when my vision was a blur. it was the video where you showed your cray.. lol sand cave....wow....


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> lol thats smart. I have actually seen tank displays with broken bottles, plastic things, pipes, and then cichlids swimming around. It was supposed to show how fish can still survive in water that has been polluted by man.
> It was neat, I still go for the more natural look, but I liked that tank.
> 
> Okay I have a question that I just remembered now, from one of your recent videos. It was the one where you showed this creature... lol I don't remember exactly what it was.... but it had this cave in the sand. How did u make that? Did you stack up rocks and then just cover the cave with sand? lol hopefully you can figure out what I am talking about, cuz it was really cool and I want to know how you did it.
> ...


lol, I can see how you could get that mixed up. The shelter was pretty much the same color as the sand, and the light added to it.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't know if I missed something or what but how did it take you 4 hours to change that tank??? 
All it has is black sand, 2 sticks, some fakes suctioned hanging vines and some rocks lol
that seems like it should have taken 30 mins... am i missing something??
BTW Dan, give it up, I've tried already and they don't wanna hear it! They are just friends! lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> I don't know if I missed something or what but how did it take you 4 hours to change that tank???
> All it has is black sand, 2 sticks, some fakes suctioned hanging vines and some rocks lol
> that seems like it should have taken 30 mins... am i missing something??
> BTW Dan, give it up, I've tried already and they don't wanna hear it! They are just friends! lol


lol, there was many different steps that had to be done. Had to clean and drain three 10-Gallons first and make sure they were at the right temp, then clean out the filters, etc. Then moved the fish into the different tanks, observing them making sure that there isn't any aggression between them and the other fish in the tank. Then I had to drain the 50-Gallon Breeder tank, and take out ALL of the sand. The "Black sand" is actually black fleece, lol, you are the 2nd person to say that it looked like sand. This was all done by myself.
I also had to do all of this while I was babysitting my sister and two brothers, so I was back and forth taking care of them, and getting all of the tanks ready. 

EDIT: Now I'm thinking that you may not have known this...
This tank was filled with water and had fish in it, otherwise it would of taken just a few min. to setup, lol.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Now THAT makes sense lol


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Totally, your lucky you can do all that.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Tallonebball said:


> Now THAT makes sense lol


lol, sorry about the confusion there.


Cacatuoides said:


> Totally, your lucky you can do all that.


Yep.

I have been working on my mothers 55-Gallon tank down stairs with the Oscar, because the ph has recently crashed from Old Tank Syndrome. It's starting to be a pain in the neck.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> I have been working on my mothers 55-Gallon tank down stairs with the Oscar, because the ph has recently crashed from Old Tank Syndrome. It's starting to be a pain in the neck.


Got it back to normal. Everything was out of control, and after a few water changes and some medications everything is back to normal. Tested the water and it looks great. I've been working with it for the past two weeks now.

I'm going to see if I can get a new video up tonight.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> I recently purchased two Red Empress Cichlids from a friend of mine that is moving to California, and by the looks of it one may be a male. (First pic is huge, sorry, lol)


Good news. One of the Red Empress Cichlids is showing a very faded red coloring in the tail, along with faded blue spots on the tail. All the signs of a male Peacock cichlid.  I have a pair! Should be only a matter of time before the full coloring shows...

EDIT: You can actually see it in the pic if you look closely.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Woot! Congats! 
Are you planning on breeding them?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Woot! Congats!
> Are you planning on breeding them?


Thanks! 
And that would be the plan. Just hope everything goes well...


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Well, I just got home, and thought that I should put this out here...
The Water Dragon is dead. Drowned in his water bowl with only an inch of water. I explained that he was having drowning issues before in my previous videos...
I just have no reaction to it. I never thought that I would lose him... I just have no emotion for it right now...

EDIT: Well I guess it eventually sunk in. After having him and raising him for two years, it sucks to lose him. I feel like crap about the whole thing...
The only positive thing about is I now have an empty tank, which doesn't really sound very nice if you think about it...
RIP Waffle, the Chinese Water Dragon...


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

New video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhbZBSi-KNc


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Well, I just got home, and thought that I should put this out here...
> The Water Dragon is dead. Drowned in his water bowl with only an inch of water. I explained that he was having drowning issues before in my previous videos...
> I just have no reaction to it. I never thought that I would lose him... I just have no emotion for it right now...
> 
> ...



Aw! thats awful 
is that the one who kept freezing up in the water?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> New video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhbZBSi-KNc


lol i dont know if you've noticed yet, but the sound has been removed from your video.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Aw! thats awful
> is that the one who kept freezing up in the water?


Yes...


<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> lol i dont know if you've noticed yet, but the sound has been removed from your video.


Dang it! Always something....
I'll see if I can get it back up tomorrow...


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Ironic, a water dragon, that drowned in an inch of water. The Irony!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I once accidentally drop a mouse into a water bowl about a inch deep, and instead of getting out of it right away, he swam in a circle around the dish until he wore himself out and drown. I didn't actually see him drown, I assumed he would get out by himself so I walked away and when I came back, dead in the bowl. Animals can surprise you sometimes.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Cacatuoides said:


> Ironic, a water dragon, that drowned in an inch of water. The Irony!


I'm still unsure as to why he did end up dying... the name WATER Dragon, and having it drown in water is just strange... sucks.


Tallonebball said:


> I once accidentally drop a mouse into a water bowl about a inch deep, and instead of getting out of it right away, he swam in a circle around the dish until he wore himself out and drown. I didn't actually see him drown, I assumed he would get out by himself so I walked away and when I came back, dead in the bowl. Animals can surprise you sometimes.


They sure can...


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Alright, lots of things have been going on.
I have started a fish 'rescue' just recently, and have already had multiple contacts. Just yesterday we went and got a saltwater Damsel that was too big for its tank. Monday I will be going to pick-up a breeding group of Cichlids that someone is trying to get rid of because they don't have the room for them.(Now that was lucky!) And last night I received an email about a Tiger Oscar (Knew I would get one about an Oscar eventually, lol). The only issue with that is he has HITH, and I have not yet received a picture of him to see how bad he is, but either way it is treatable.  
ALSO I may be getting a new 75-Gallon. 
My mother is a Realtor and she just got a home where the people left the home, and left behind a 75-Gallon tank that they did not want to take with them, and no longer want it. My lucky day I guess, and after all of the crap that has been going on recently, I guess I deserve a lucky day, lol. 
Pictures below of the breeding group of cichlids, and the saltwater Damsel that is doing amazingly well in the 55-Gallon.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow thats great news! Must've put you in a good mood lol
another tank.... lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Wow thats great news! Must've put you in a good mood lol
> another tank.... lol


lol, I can always use a new tank. 
I also may be picking up a 10-Gallon from the same person that needed to get rid of her Damsel.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> lol, I can always use a new tank.
> I also may be picking up a 10-Gallon from the same person that needed to get rid of her Damsel.


lol very true, if only my parents were more lenient towards space and outlets. you're very lucky.
oh btw did u ever fix the sound on that video?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> lol very true, if only my parents were more lenient towards space and outlets. you're very lucky.
> oh btw did u ever fix the sound on that video?


*sigh* Parents... lol.
Got some pictures of the Tiger Oscar finally, and I must say, the HITH doesn't look as bad as I first thought... but still bad, lol.
And I'll get working on the video right now.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Whoa he looks huge. How large is he? 
Well at the HITH looks at least treatable. It isn't pas the point of no return yet lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Whoa he looks huge. How large is he?
> Well at the HITH looks at least treatable. It isn't pas the point of no return yet lol


He is about 12".
lol, I hope I can get it to heal up. I've never had any experience with HITH before... there's always time to learn something new I guess, lol.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

I've heard that the meds that they eat work the quickest for HITH.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> I've heard that the meds that they eat work the quickest for HITH.


Lets hope so. That was going to be my plan, but now I haven't heard back from them after my last email. I think I lost them after I sent the "I'm 14" email, lol.


EDIT!: Just got another email from someone moving this Friday, and they need to re-home three Damsels, and they have a bunch of tanks ranging from 10-55 Gallons that are 'up for grabs'.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Lets hope so. That was going to be my plan, but now I haven't heard back from them after my last email. I think I lost them after I sent the "I'm 14" email, lol.
> 
> 
> EDIT!: Just got another email from someone moving this Friday, and they need to re-home three Damsels, and they have a bunch of tanks ranging from 10-55 Gallons that are 'up for grabs'.


lol oh wow. just because of age, they figure you do not know as much as someone else. Silly.

how'd you get the word out so fast that you were available for unwanted fish?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> lol oh wow. just because of age, they figure you do not know as much as someone else. Silly.
> 
> how'd you get the word out so fast that you were available for unwanted fish?


lol, she wrote back, only checks email twice a week. Found it strange, but OK.

I posted an ad of Craigslist. 
Anyway, tomorrow we will be going to 'rescue' a few fish. I'll post pics when they arrive.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> lol, she wrote back, only checks email twice a week. Found it strange, but OK.
> 
> I posted an ad of Craigslist.
> Anyway, tomorrow we will be going to 'rescue' a few fish. I'll post pics when they arrive.


well thats good. lol u could start a business....have i said that already? lol oh well.

sounds good. gotta love pics


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> well thats good. lol u could start a business....have i said that already? lol oh well.
> 
> sounds good. gotta love pics


Nope, haven't said that yet. I could, but we'll see how far this goes, lol.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Alright, the newest rescues are here. (Actually hey were here on Tuesday, but haven't posted pics, lol) Seven (Three Male Four Female, and one already carrying eggs) Albino Metriaclima Hajomaylandi "Cobue". I have never seen them before in this area, or Wisconsin itself, before.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

The Tiger Oscar is massive... just absolutely huge... just got him in the tank... had to take out a lot of fish... pics later.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> The Tiger Oscar is massive... just absolutely huge... just got him in the tank... had to take out a lot of fish... pics later.


And about the video... I still couldn't get it to work, so it looks like whoever saw it will have to tell everyone else what was in it...lol
But a lot of things have changed as usual. I'll try to get another video up tomorrow.
Pics. (Looks like only one would show up... the rest will have to be attached.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

HOLY COW!
is that the one with hith?
Isn't that the tank with your eels and all those other cool ones?
Where did you put them all?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> HOLY COW!
> is that the one with hith?
> Isn't that the tank with your eels and all those other cool ones?
> Where did you put them all?


lol, yep, that is the one with HITH.(Bruce )
I had to move all of the small/eatable fish into different tanks, most of which are in the 50-Gallon Breeder tank. The ones that were able to stay with him were the BGK, the two Eclipse Catfish, Leopard Pleco, Spotted Raphael, and the Bluegill. I might be able to add more as time goes on, and I get to watch his aggression. I have actually been hand feeding him, which my parents call me insane seems how he looks like he would take off your arm, lol, but he just swims slowly to your hand with the food, and lightly grabs it with his mouth and sucks it in. He seems to be having trouble swallowing the Cichlid Sticks that I am trying to feed him, seems how half of it is spat out all over the tank. (Glad a few Catfish are in there to clean it up, lol)


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

aha, the name Bruce suits him.
When are you starting the treatment?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> aha, the name Bruce suits him.
> When are you starting the treatment?


lol, it does.
Hopefully I can start the treatment today. I will be heading over to my LFS to get the medication for him.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Hope it all goes well!


I hope it does as well.
Got another rescue! My mother called me after going into a house that she will be selling, and there is a 55-Gallon tank with what she claims is a 7" Bluegill that is severely underweight along with a Blue Cayfish. There is also a corner tank that has liverock and has two Kio in it. There is a sign on the front that said "Saltwater Tank, goes with house". Looks like I'll be leaving with her to go back to the location to get the fish. She is calling the company she works for to see what she can do.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

New Videos! (Have to watch in order )
#1 Fish Rescue: The Newest Rescue
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMa5CAFpPb8
#2 Fish Rescue: Moving Bruce!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CosV0yk7dbs

and the third video is still uploading, but will be done in a bit.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> New Videos! (Have to watch in order )
> #1 Fish Rescue: The Newest Rescue
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMa5CAFpPb8
> #2 Fish Rescue: Moving Bruce!
> ...


#3 Fish Rescue: Bruce Settled In
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDRG0jyAPuc


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

as always you amaze me lol i love bruce so much charatur 
could you maby write out a list of fish you have in with your rope eal as that tank is going to be my next project and you seen to have a good tank there (i would like to copy you)
please and thank you


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

also whears your cray didnt see or hear you mention him at all


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

i stole your idea and have also put an ad on craigs list could i ask what yours says as it obviosly worked lol


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

you certainly have some mad fish catching skills going on. You caught Bruce fairly quickly and easily. 
Everything is looking good, as always. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

link the legend said:


> as always you amaze me lol i love bruce so much charatur
> could you maby write out a list of fish you have in with your rope eal as that tank is going to be my next project and you seen to have a good tank there (i would like to copy you)
> please and thank you





link the legend said:


> also whears your cray didnt see or hear you mention him at all





link the legend said:


> i stole your idea and have also put an ad on craigs list could i ask what yours says as it obviosly worked lol


lol
The fish list with the Rope Eel:
7 Albino Cichlids listed in the previous post
African Butterfly
3 Blue Gourami
TT Eel
Senegal Bichir
Baby Whale
Elephant Nose
Red Empress
Mono A.
3 Nimbochromis Livingstonii
Cobalt Zebra Cichlid
and two Rainbow Sharks


<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> you certainly have some mad fish catching skills going on. You caught Bruce fairly quickly and easily.
> Everything is looking good, as always. Keep up the good work!


Which def. surprised me that I caught him so easily, but I suppose, he was a bit stressed.
And thank you. I do have more rescues that I recently picked up.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

When are you ever going to run out of room!? you keep saying you can always "make room" but eventually you're gonna run out of places for huge tanks lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> When are you ever going to run out of room!? you keep saying you can always "make room" but eventually you're gonna run out of places for huge tanks lol


Still have the basement  lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

And yet another video, lol.
Fish/Reptile Room Feeding
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSPkvYqvNto


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hoyo12 said:


> Still have the basement  lol


aha, true true. I wish I had a basement, (basically there is another house below us where my uncle is) that would make having larger tanks a lot easier. 

Nice video. I like watching your lizards eat, very cute.


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

i did put that message on craigs list but i carnt belive my luck today i was offeed the shop my friend buys his fish from the guys moving to oz or somthing but anyway in short im trying to get a bussiness loan so i can take over the shop carnt wait wish me luck guys


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

link the legend said:


> i did put that message on craigs list but i carnt belive my luck today i was offeed the shop my friend buys his fish from the guys moving to oz or somthing but anyway in short im trying to get a bussiness loan so i can take over the shop carnt wait wish me luck guys


AHHHHH THATS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
gooooooooood luck! your so lucky, wow what a surprise!!! lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

link the legend said:


> i did put that message on craigs list but i carnt belive my luck today i was offeed the shop my friend buys his fish from the guys moving to oz or somthing but anyway in short im trying to get a bussiness loan so i can take over the shop carnt wait wish me luck guys


I wish you the best of luck. Why can't I be that lucky...lol.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Got some bad news. The female Cichlid ate her babies.  Normally happens with the first batch of fry anyway, so hopefully it wont happen again.


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

you wouldnt belive how hard it is to get a bussiness loan its gonna take me like 3 months
certanly hope they dont just carry on eating babys try over feeding them slightly when there ready to give birth always works for my guppies


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

link the legend said:


> you wouldnt belive how hard it is to get a bussiness loan its gonna take me like 3 months
> certanly hope they dont just carry on eating babys try over feeding them slightly when there ready to give birth always works for my guppies


Cichlids are a little different than guppies. The species I have is a mouth brooder, meaning she carries the eggs in her mouth until the fry hatch (Around 2 weeks) and get large enough, and then she releases them, and cannot eat until they are released. Normally happens the first time they release the fry.
Btw, good luck with the loan!


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Link are you sure your ready for this man.... owning a business is not an easy thing to do and if you don't know about mouth brooding you better start studying all about animals (not just fish) fast lol
Im assuming you don't live in america since you use liters though so maybe its easier wherever you live


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

oh boy! this tread is still alive?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Zakk said:


> oh boy! this tread is still alive?


Alive and well, lol.


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

no i live in england its defo what i want to do yes i do admit i do need to do alot of reserch (the shop also sells saltwater fish witch i know notthing about however the friend that told me about the store in the first place has had saltwater fish for many many years and has offered to help) i do understand the risks and responcibilatys and will also be offering a rehousing service 
im always happy to take construtive critisisum and advise so thanks for your concerns

(side note picking up my black lab puppy 1 week sunday so on 21st at 7 weeks old wow life is good)


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

thats awesome that your getting a puppy!you're def. in for the work load lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

a pup? amongst all those tanks? u really want me to spell out where am goin with this?


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

got him early so hes at home now good as gold all tank wires are hidden and they have lids i wont have a problem with him and if i do then the livingroom will be off limits to the dog simple realy


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Finally got a site up and running about the fish rescue, now known as Fish Sanctuary. Take a look at the site and you will see all of the new rescues not yet shown on here. (There are more than 10) Getting another rescue today.
http://fishsanctuary.webs.com/


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

New videos. 
Fish Rescue: New Rescues
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtAJq2W2UPM
Fish Rescue: The Big And Small
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyxUoza5n3w
Fish Rescue: Settled In
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbPki9_Sv68

P.S. Love the new look of the site!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

And the newest.
Fish Rescue: Red-Tailed Shark 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--uI23MyoiM


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Whoa thats a lot of updates. Thats crazy with the um yellow lab is it??? fry. hopefully that works out. 
Moving everything to the basement....thats a lot of work, especially with your huge supple of rather large tanks 
Good luck with everything.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Whoa thats a lot of updates. Thats crazy with the um yellow lab is it??? fry. hopefully that works out.
> Moving everything to the basement....thats a lot of work, especially with your huge supple of rather large tanks
> Good luck with everything.


Yep, a lot of things have been going on. And as for the Yellow Lab Cichlid fry, I lost one yesterday. Now only have two...
It is def. going to be a lot of work, and hopefully worth it in the end! I'll be getting another 55-Gallon tank tomorrow, and a 35-Gallon today, along with another ")v(onster" sized rescue.
And thanks.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

hopefully u guys are all muscle so u can carry those tanks down to the basement lol
will u being taking the fish out when you do it?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> hopefully u guys are all muscle so u can carry those tanks down to the basement lol
> will u being taking the fish out when you do it?


lol, hopefully.  I just don't know what I'm going to do without all of the tanks in my room... I'll have to sit in the cold basement to watch the fish! lol
Got the newest rescue, along with a 35-Gallon Hexagonal tank, and a bunch of other donations. Video later.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

ooo hexagonal. thats neat.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> ooo hexagonal. thats neat.


Not with a 12" Tilapia buttikoferi with HITH, and dark brown water, with algae everywhere, lol. The tank is just a mess, but I shouldn't complain, it was a donation. I'm lucky to even get that!
I started a video, showing what it looked like at first, and I am currently trying to make it look amazing! lol
The water has cleared up a lot after water changes, but still needs work, along with the outside of the tank and cover... and filter...and... light... lol. 
Hopefully I will have a video up tomorrow on the "Transformation" of the tank!


----------



## csfish (Feb 28, 2010)

anyone know where I can buy mudskippers


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

looking forward to seeing all your new stuff in its new home im intrested to see this hex tank


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Sorry about the long wait, but here is the video. 
Fish Rescue: Tilapia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hih5hI0tyyc

And a feeding video of the 50-Gallon Breeder Tank!
Cichlid Tank Feeding
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpTefJyJ7HQ


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow that was a very impressive change in cloudiness lol
so have u done the aggression test yet? if so, how did it turn out?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> wow that was a very impressive change in cloudiness lol
> so have u done the aggression test yet? if so, how did it turn out?


It def. was! Just imagine... that was the water color he had been in for the past few years...
Things are getting REALLY busy. I will be getting over 50 NEW rescues within the next week... crazy. Glad I got the few tank donations that I did!(2 10-Gallons, 1 55-Gallon) Not much...but it helps!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

whoa i hope they r small fish!!! LOL


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> whoa i hope they r small fish!!! LOL


lol, well, this is the list... so far.
7 Male Platy 2" and under
20-30 Convict fry 3" and under
27-30 Zebra Obliquidens full grown (About 3-4")
Lots of fish. :shock:


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

whoa der. that is a lot. well its good to know uve got the space all donated


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> whoa der. that is a lot. well its good to know uve got the space all donated


lol, yep. Might have to add a few to my Cichlid tank, in the video above.(Cichlid Tank Feeding)


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

More videos!
50+ Subscribers! Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1SNByWpzZ8
50+ Subscribers! Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZJTusfF-ns
Gymnotus pedanopterus - Feeding
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlxfheSy2i4
Shiner Pair - Feeding
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgxISq2By94

Also ordered a non-rescue fish today, arrives tomorrow.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Can't wait to see some pics of the new fish!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> Can't wait to see some pics of the new fish!


Looks like you'll have to wait until my B-day, coming up soon. The new arrival didn't last. It was a 1" Bowfin, and he lasted three days before passing. Turns out they are extremely delicate until they reach around 4". Posted that I was getting him on another site, and they tell me this AFTER I get him, lol. Ah well, better luck next time, with a larger specimen. 
Hoping to get a new species of Knife fish for my Birthday (April 1st... I'm a fool, lol) Hopefully better news then.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

lol hoyo. your signature is apt! Knife Guy. how many varities do u have atm?


----------



## link the legend (Oct 9, 2009)

looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Zakk said:


> lol hoyo. your signature is apt! Knife Guy. how many varities do u have atm?


lol, right now I have the BGK, Carapo, and Zebra, and just picked up two African Knives! Two Gymnotidae, two Notopteridae, and an Apteronotidae 


link the legend said:


> looking forward to seeing it


No pics yet, and unfortunetly I didn't get what I was after. Hopefully checking again next week, but I did get two Knives.  (And others)

Pics or a video later. I have yet another rescue tomorrow.  Lots of community fish and inverts. (Plus tanks, etc.)


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Wow. 801 replies... didn't even realize it was that long, lol... 
Looks like I should move on from this thread, start a new, smaller one. 
But before I finish, just would like to say that April 1st was my B-day, and for that I got myself 2 African Knives, Striped Peacock Eel, and a new baby Senegal Bichir. 
I will also be getting two new Knives, Clown Knife and Aba aba Knife.
I also have 12 new Cichlid fry from my breeding group, with more to come.
Lots of other things have gone on, but I will just cover it all in my next video, which will be my April Fools Birthday video, which has not been uploaded yet.
Going to miss this thread, lol. Has everything that has happened with my collection since I joined this site...


----------



## WallTanks (Feb 16, 2010)

*Professional In-Wall Aquarium*

Hoyo12, I love the aquarium set-up. You should look at getting one built into you wall.
These guys www.kooltanks.com only sell in-wall tanks, they are the only ones on the net.
You could have a 5ft tank built in your wall for less than $1000. 

Frank the cat man
www.wallcats.com 
www.isabella-rose.com


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

WallTanks said:


> Hoyo12, I love the aquarium set-up. You should look at getting one built into you wall.
> These guys www.kooltanks.com only sell in-wall tanks, they are the only ones on the net.
> You could have a 5ft tank built in your wall for less than $1000.
> 
> ...


You again with your advertisements. How many sites are you going to post this on???


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

Omg!! Mudskipers?!?!?!?


----------

